# Αλλιώς "κουρεύονται" στην Κύπρο



## nickel (Mar 16, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Είναι δημοσιογραφικά απαράδεκτος ο τίτλος της Καθημερινής (της Κύπρου) «Άλλοι τα έφαγαν, άλλοι πληρώνουν!», σαν σχόλιο που όμως δεν ερμηνεύεται παρακάτω, σε ανταπόκριση για τη φορολόγηση των καταθέσεων («Στις καταθέσεις έως 100.000 ευρώ με συντελεστή 6.75%, στις δε καταθέσεις άνω των 100.000 ευρώ με συντελεστή 9.9%»). 







Όμως εδώ θα ήθελα απλώς να βάλω το «*μπρας ντε φερ»: «Πάντως, η Γερμανία, η οποία ήδη εμπλέκεται σε μπρας ντε φερ με το ΔΝΤ, δεν επιθυμεί κάτι τέτοιο...».
Μπορεί να γράφεται *bras de fer*, αλλά ποτέ δεν το ακούσατε στα γαλλικά, στα ελληνικά;


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2013)

Αν πω "αφού είναι Κύπριοι οι άνθρωποι και τα λένε αλλιώς", θα ακουστεί άσχημο;

ΥΓ Γιατί απαράδεκτος ο τίτλος; Αφού εμείς τα φάγαμε, αυτοί πληρώνουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2013)

Εγώ έχω χάσει τον μπούσουλα ποιος έφαγε και ποιος πληρώνει. Μπουσουλάω σε μια θάλασσα σύγχυσης (τι ποιητικά που τα λέω).


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2013)

Το ότι κατά κανόνα άλλος τρώει και άλλος πληρώνει, το ξέρουμε. Ο τίτλος είπα ότι είναι _δημοσιογραφικά_ απαράδεκτος, επειδή διατυπώνει άποψη χωρίς να την εξηγεί στο κείμενο. Είναι αυτό που λένε editorializing οι Αγγλοσάξονες:

to express a personal opinion, especially when you should be giving a report of the facts only
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/editorialize


----------



## bernardina (Mar 16, 2013)

Τώρα, αν πω ότι το _άλλος.... και άλλος πληρώνει_ το ξέρω με άλλο ρήμα θα είναι πολύ κακό;

Κι αν πω ότι η ευθύνη της Ελλάδας για ό,τι συμβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή στην Κύπρο είναι (γι' άλλη μια φορά) τραγική θα είναι πολύ κακότερο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κι αν πω ότι η ευθύνη της Ελλάδας για ό,τι συμβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή στην Κύπρο είναι (γι' άλλη μια φορά) τραγική θα είναι πολύ κακότερο;




Θα με ενδιέφερε να το αναλύσεις αυτό σε ένα άλλο νήμα, γιατί δεν κατάλαβα θεάνθρωπο.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 16, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Θα με ενδιέφερε να το αναλύσεις αυτό σε ένα άλλο νήμα, γιατί δεν κατάλαβα θεάνθρωπο.


Ανάλυση; Τι ανάλυση... Μια "λέξη" μόνο:
PSI.
Τυχαίο παράδειγμα


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά:
Κεφαλαιακή ενίσχυση ύψους 1,5 δισ. ευρώ, θα χρειαστεί το κυπριακό τραπεζικό σύστημα για να καλύψει τις ζημιές από το ελληνικό PSI, σύμφωνα με τον Κύπριο υπουργό Οικονομικών, Βάσο Σιαρλή.
Πηγή: http://www.skai.gr/news/finance/art...zimies-1371-ekat-euro-logo-psi/#ixzz2NhojSyrL

Εδώ θέλουν να μαζέψουν 8 δις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα την χαρακτήριζα τραγική -την ευθύνη της Ελλάδας-, πάντως σημαντική είναι, έτσι όπως δείχνουν τα νούμερα. Δεν είχα ιδέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εδώ θέλουν να μαζέψουν 8 δις.


Όχι ακριβώς. 17 δις λείπουν από την κάσσα. Τα 10 θα τα δώσουν οι έξω, τα 7-8 πρέπει να τα μαζέψουν οι μέσα. Μετά την αποτυχία της μεθόδου αλά γκρέκα, θα δοκιμάσουμε τώρα τη μέθοδο «τόσα μας λείπουν, τα παίρνουμε απευθείας να μη σκοτιζόμαστε».

Να δω πόσα ευρώπουλα θα κάτσουν να περιμένουν κούρεμα στις χώρες του Νότου τις επόμενες εβδομάδες....


----------



## bernardina (Mar 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι ακριβώς. 17 δις λείπουν από την κάσσα. Τα 10 θα τα δώσουν οι έξω, τα 7-8 πρέπει να τα μαζέψουν οι μέσα. Μετά την αποτυχία της μεθόδου αλά γκρέκα, θα δοκιμάσουμε τώρα τη μέθοδο «τόσα μας λείπουν, τα παίρνουμε απευθείας να μη σκοτιζόμαστε».
> 
> Να δω πόσα ευρώπουλα θα κάτσουν να περιμένουν κούρεμα στις χώρες του Νότου τις επόμενες εβδομάδες....


Ναι, χαζά είναι να κάτσουν...
Και πρώτα πρώτα θα πετάξουν όσα είχαν κουρνιάσει να ξεχειμωνιάσουν στα ζεστά Κέιμαν της Μεσογείου. :glare:


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να δω πόσα ευρώπουλα θα κάτσουν να περιμένουν κούρεμα στις χώρες του Νότου τις επόμενες εβδομάδες....



Θα περάσουν πρώτα από τις ελληνικές τράπεζες για μια ενδοσκόπηση από τον ΣΔΟΕ. :)
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231239822


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2013)

Ναι, η μακιαβελική τακτική θα ήταν να περιμένουν πρώτα να εφαρμοστεί παρ' ημίν το σύστημα του ΣΔΟΕ, να φύγουν κι άλλα για Κύπρο και εκεί να τα σουβλίσουν...


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2013)

Συγνώμη (μη μου το διορθώσει κανείς ), στην Κύπρο δεν κατέληξαν πολλές καταθέσεις που έφυγαν από την Ελλάδα τον καιρό της ανασφάλειας; Ζεστό χρήμα δεν ήταν; Σε πόσο το υπολογίζουν; Αυτό δεν ήταν μια ωραία τονωτική ένεση;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2013)

Αφού προτείνω απόσπαση των κυπριακολογικών δημοσιεύσεων, έχουμε κάποια πηγή για το πόσα λεφτά έφυγαν από την Ελλάδα προς κυπριακές τράπεζες;


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2013)

Ίσως πρέπει να μεταφερθούμε στο νήμα της κρίσης. 
Γενικά: ναι, σε μεγάλο βαθμό οι Κυπριακές τράπεζες πληρώνουν τον φιλελληνισμό τους. Στην Κύπρο το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά τραπεζικό, γιατί απ΄όσο ξέρω το δημόσιό τους είναι οργανωμένο από τους Άγγλους με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μην μπορούν να γίνουν πολλές ατασθαλίες (π.χ. ο αριθμός των υπουργείων είναι σταθερός, είναι καθορισμένος στο Σύνταγμα της χώρας και δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει). Βεβαίως βεβαίως, οι πιο τρελλές οικονομικές απάτες που έχω ακούσει την τελευταία δεκαετία περιλάμβαναν κυπριακές τράπεζες, οπότε... 

Τώρα, νομίζω ήταν γνωστό ότι η Κύπρος με τις στενές σχέσεις με τη Ρωσία και με το ρώσικό χρήμα να ρέει άφθονο και να ξεπλένεται με αμονιαζόλ, ήταν στόχαστρο. Ευκαιρία ήταν για την ΕΕ να διώξει τους Ρώσους καταθέτες από την Κύπρο. Να κέρδιζε τουλάχιστον τίποτα η Κύπρος πέρα από τα δις, καμιά λύση υπέρ των ελληνοκυπρίων στο κυπριακό π.χ., αλλά σιγά μην...

Από την άλλη αυτό που δεν φαίνεται να συνειδητοποιούμε είναι ότι η ΕΕ και το ΔΝΤ πήραν μια απόφαση που μπορεί να επηρεάσει όλους μας (όχι μόνο τους Έλληνες, όλη την ΕΕ). Το γιατί το λέει εδώ: τέρμα η κρατική εγγύηση στις καταθέσεις μας. Κι όπως έλεγε ένας φίλος μου κύπριος νωρίτερα, φαντάσου έναν Κινέζο που θέλει να επενδύσει 100.000 ευρώ στην Ευρώπη. Τώρα θα το σκεφτεί διπλά, γιατί σου λέει σήμερα η Κύπρος, αύριο η Γερμανία (που μπορεί η Γερμανία να μην έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα, αλλά ποιος μας εγγυάται ότι αύριο δεν θα αποφασίσει να δημεύσει το 10% των καταθέσεων για κάποια άλλη έκτακτη ανάγκη). 


ΥΓ Εγώ στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιώ κυπριακή τράπεζα για τις συναλλαγές μου, αλλά εμάς δε μας πιάνει το μέτρο. 
ΥΓ2 Και φυσικά είμαι σίγουρη ότι χτες το βράδυ εκατομμύρια μεταβιβάστηκαν από τις κυπριακές τράπεζες στα υποκαταστήματά τους στο εξωτερικό- ίσως και με πλαστές ημερομηνίες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2013)

Πάντως τέτοια μέτρα είναι όχι μόνο 1000% απαράδεκτα αλλά και 1000000% αναποτελεσματικά. Το ποσοστό αναφέρεται στην αντιστοιχία του ποσού που κερδίζει το κράτος με τέτοια κίνηση και των αλυσιδωτών καταστροφών που παρατηρούνται (επιγραφικά: μεγιστοποίηση κρίσης ρευστότητας, κατάρρευση τραπεζών, κατάρρευση εμπιστοσύνης στην αγορά, χρηματιστηριακή κρίση, πτώση εσόδων πολυεθνικών, απολύσεις, κτλ). Αυτά είναι τα οικονομικά του τεμπέλη: "_τι να κάνουμε, κάτσε να ξύσω το κεφάλι μου. Α, το βρήκα, θα ξαναφορολογήσουμε τα ήδη εις διπλούν φορολογημένα κέρδη. Χο, χο, χο! Τι ιδιοφυία που είμαι_".


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2013)

Από την αρχή αυτής της κρίσης θα πρέπει να έχω πει εκατό φορές ότι η ΕΕ εφαρμόζει τα οικονομικά της συμφοράς- γιατί βεβαίως δεν ήταν απόφαση της Κύπρου μόνης της. Και δε μιλάμε μόνο για φορολόγηση των τόκων αλλά για φορολόγηση του κεφαλαίου, που για τον μικροκαταθέτη, είναι ήδη φορολογημένο. 
Διάβαζα στο μπιμπισί νομίζω ότι λέει τα κίνητρα για την απόφαση ήταν να τιμωρηθούν, μεταξύ άλλων, όσοι ξεπλένουν χρήμα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αν αποφάσιζαν να φορολογήσουν μόνο το ποσό που ξεπερνάει το όριο της εγγύησης των καταθέσεων τότε ναι, θα πλήρωναν όσοι ξεπλένουν χρήμα. Με το να φορολογήσουν αυτόν που έχει π.χ. 10000 ευρώ με 650 ευρώ φόρο άλλο μήνυμα στέλνουν. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, είπα πιο πάνω για δήμευση, και νομίζω ότι είναι πιο ακριβής όρος από το φόρο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση: αυτός που φορολογείται μπορεί να ζητήσει διακανονισμό, μπορεί να φέρει ελαφρυντικά κλπ. Ενώ αυτό το μέτρο δεν κάνει διάκριση. Αν είσαι άνεργος ή ανάπηρος ή έχεις πολλά προστατευόμενα μέλη δεν εξαιρείσαι. 

Κι όπως ανέφερε ένας σχολιαστής κάπου, τέτοια μέτρα δεν είναι ότι δημιουργούν ανασφάλεια για τα χρήματα, δημιουργούν ανασφάλεια για τα πάντα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2013)

Δήμευση, ναι. Το ίδιο είναι και το αχράτσ... εεε... χαράτσι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2013)

Όχι. Οι φόροι είναι φόροι. Και είπα γιατί: διακανονισμός, εξαιρέσεις κλπ. 
Επιπλέον, η φορολόγηση ακίνητης περιουσίας είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο. Το κράτος δεν εγγυάται την ακίνητη περιουσία σου. Ενώ εγγυάται τις καταθέσεις σου μέχρι κάποιο ποσό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2013)

Μα το χαράτσι δεν είναι φόρος και δεν εξαιρείται κανείς. Οκέι, θεωρητικά υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις, αλλά οι προϋποθέσεις είναι τόσο γελοίες που τις καθιστούν πρακτικά ανύπαρκτες. Φόρος γενικά είναι η απόδοση στο κράτος ενός μέρους της οικονομικής σου δραστηριότητας. Η ύπαρξη κατοικίας στο όνομά μου δεν είναι οικονομική δραστηριότητα με κανέναν τρόπο. Πλέον, με το ποσοστό ανεργίας στην Ελλάδα, υπάρχουν πολλοί ιδιοκτήτες με μηδενικό ετήσιο εισόδημα. Το χαράτσι συνεπάγεται δήμευση μέρους της υπαρκτής τους περιουσίας που είτε βρίσκεται σε καταθέσεις είτε είναι υποθετική και άρα ο ιδιοκτήτης δανείζεται για να πληρώσει. Δεν πρόκειται για απόδοση μέρους κάποιας οικονομικής δραστηριότητας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2013)

Και η κληρονομιά δεν είναι οικονομική δραστηριότητα, αλλά την πληρώνουμε (και το χειρότερο είναι ότι υπάρχουν ένα σωρό κόλπα για να την αποφύγουμε, δηλαδή δεν έχει αποφασίσει το κράτος αν θέλει να φορολογήσει ή όχι). 
Όμως με αυτά ξεφεύγουμε από τη συζήτηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2013)

SBE said:


> Kι η κληρονομιά δεν είναι οικονομική δραστηριότητα, αλλά την πληρώνουμε (και το χειρότερο είναι ότι υπαρχουν ένα σωρό κόλπα για να την αποφύγουμε, δηλαδή δεν έχει αποφασίσει το κράτος αν θέλει να φορολογήσει ή όχι).
> Όμως με αυτά ξεφέυγουμε απο τη συζήτηση.



Η κληρονομιά *είναι* οικονομική δραστηριότητα. Συνιστά αλλαγή της περιουσιακής κατάστασης του κληρονόμου. Κοινώς, στην κατοχή του περιέρχεται κάτι που έχει αξία, άσχετα αν η αξία αυτή δεν είναι απαραιτήτως σε χρήμα. Αυτό ασχέτως με το αν πρέπει ή όχι να φορολογείσαι για την μεταβίβαση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2013)

Οι απόψεις που καταθέτει ο Economist:

http://www.economist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2013/03/cyprus-bail-out
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231240079


Οι αριθμοί, εδώ, από τον Μανόλη Γαλενιανό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 20, 2013)

_
Αρχιεπίσκοπος Κύπρου: Μπορούμε να υποθηκεύσουμε όλη την περιουσία της Εκκλησίας

Πρόταση να εκδοθούν κρατικά ομόλογα στα οποία θα συμβάλουν όλες οι μητροπόλεις και μοναστήρια της Κύπρου κατέθεσε ο προκαθήμενος της εκκλησίας στον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας Νίκο Αναστασιάδη, σύμφωνα με το κυπριακό sigmalive.

Μπορούμε να υποθηκεύσουμε όλη την περιουσία της εκκλησίας με αντίτιμο να επενδύσουμε στα κρατικά ομόλογα. Η περιουσία της εκκλησίας είναι τεραστίων διαστάσεων, πρόσθεσε.

Η εκκλησία θα στηρίξει αυτή την προσπάθεια και όλοι θα πρέπει να πάρουν ομόλογα. Η περιουσία της εκκλησίας είναι στη διάθεση αυτού του τόπου για να στηριχθεί ο λαός και να μην καταρρεύσει το τραπεζικό σύστημα. «Να σταθούμε στα δικά μας πόδια και όχι σε ξένους. Είναι θαυμάσιος ο λαός μας και αγαπά την πατρίδα του».


Πηγή:www.capital.gr_


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 20, 2013)

Νέα ήθη και έθιμα στην Κύπρο; Η εκκλησία θα δώσει την περιουσία της; Η ελληνική αντίστοιχη τι έκανε; Ας μην ανοίξω το στόμα μου... 

Α, και επιτέλους κάποιος είπε όχι στην Αγγέλα... κι αυτό είναι κάτι πρωτόγνωρο σε σχέση με αυτά που έχουμε βιώσει τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Ελλάδα...


----------



## SBE (Mar 20, 2013)

Επειδή βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται σαν επιχείρημα για την Εκκλησία της Ελλάδας η πιο πάνω ανακοίνωση, όσοι γνωρίζουν τη σχέση κράτους- εκκλησίας στην Κύπρο να σηκώσουν το χέρι τους. Εγώ τη γνωρίζω και δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι ιδανική, ούτε ότι η Κύπρος είναι κοσμικό κράτος. Και πιστεύω ότι αν στην Ελλάδα η Εκκλησία ήταν όπως είναι στην Κύπρο τότε όσοι φωνάζουν ότι η Ελλάδα είναι θεοκρατικό κράτος θα είχαν λυσσάξει, γιατί στην Κύπρο η Εκκλησία είναι παντού. 

Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται νομικά με το διαχωρισμό κράτους- εκκλησίας, αλλά πάντως τον λίγο καιρό που έμεινα Κύπρο, σε ξενοδοχεία της Εκκλησίας έμεινα (πέντε αστέρων), σε κέντρα διασκεδάσεως της εκκλησίας διασκέδασα κλπ κλπ. Η Εκκλησία είναι μεγάλος όμιλων εταιριών σε όλους τους κλάδους της οικονομίας της Κύπρου- όχι απλά μέτοχοι, αλλά κανονικότατοι επιχειρηματίες. Βοηθώντας το κράτος, βοηθάνε τις επιχειρήσεις τους. Δηλαδή είναι το αντίστοιχο των Ιταλών επιχειρηματιών που δήλωσαν ότι θα βοηθήσουν την Ιταλία (μη με ρωτήσετε πού είναι οι Έλληνες επιχειρηματίες). 

Επίσης μπορείτε να φανταστείτε ποτέ στην ιστορία μας να έχουμε πρωθυπουργό τον αρχιεπίσκοπο ή όποιον άλλο παπά; Φαντάζεστε τι θα γίνει αν πολιτευτεί κάποιος ιερωμένος;

ΥΓ Βεβαίως, νομίζω λόγω της στενής σχέσης με την εκκλησία, οι Κύπριοι σε γενικές γραμμές είναι καλά παιδιά και σοβαροί άνθρωποι (κομπιναδόροι μεν, αλλά της οικογένειας κλπ). Όχι σαν εμάς τα ρεμάλια.


----------



## meidei (Mar 20, 2013)

Η Εκκλησία της Κύπρου είχε υποσχεθεί ότι θα πράξει το ίδιο αν το σχέδιο Ανάν καταψηφιζόταν. Πράγμα που _δεν_ έκανε. 
Επίσης, δεν θα _δώσει_ την περιουσία της*. Θα την _ανταλλάξει_ με μερίδιο στην εταιρία διαχείρισης του φυσικού αερίου.
Πρόκειται για μια καθαρά επιχειρηματική κίνηση. Η Εκκλησία θέλει να προστατέψει την τράπεζα της (έχει και τράπεζα, ναι) και να αυξήσει την επιρροή της (ήδη ελέγχει το ΥπΠαιδ), και να κλείσει τα στόματα όσων ζητούν την φορολόγησή της.

Στην Κύπρο, μεγαλύτερος όμιλος επιχειρήσεων είναι αυτός της Εκκλησίας, και μετά έρχεται αυτός του Κομμουνιστικού Κόμματος (του ΑΚΕΛ). 
So much για δήθεν στάση ενάντια στον νεοφιλελευθερισμό, όπως βλέπω να αποκαλούν διεθνώς το χτεσινό όχι.

*περιουσία που απόκτησε με εκφοβισμούς επί τουρκοκατοχής, αυτά γνωστά, και αφορολόγητα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 21, 2013)

Μια ανάλυση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μια ανάλυση.


Καλημέρα. Επιτέλους. Ζητούσα κάτι τέτοιο να βουλώσω τις πολλές τρύπες άγνοιας που είχα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Επιτέλους. Ζητούσα κάτι τέτοιο να βουλώσω τις πολλές τρύπες άγνοιας που είχα.



Μια απ' αυτές τις μέρες, όταν θα πάρω μια ανάσα, θα σας φκιάσω ένα ωραίο νηματάκι με τίτλο "Περί Πολιτικού Κόστους και άλλων δαιμονίων"--μια έκφραση που με δαιμονίζει όσο ελάχιστες. :angry:


----------



## anef (Mar 22, 2013)

meidei said:


> Στην Κύπρο, μεγαλύτερος όμιλος επιχειρήσεων είναι αυτός της Εκκλησίας, και μετά έρχεται αυτός του Κομμουνιστικού Κόμματος (του ΑΚΕΛ).



Το ΑΚΕΛ δεν είναι κομμουνιστικό κόμμα, είναι ιστορικά _διάδοχο _κόμμα του ΚΚΚ.

Για τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία του ΑΚΕΛ ποιες είναι οι πηγές σας;



bernardina said:


> Μια ανάλυση.



Ο ασθενής πεθαίνει από AIDS αλλά αναλύουμε επί μακρόν τις αιτίες που τον έκαναν να κρυολογήσει: που δεν έβαλε κασκόλ, που δεν έπλυνε τα χέρια, τέτοια. Αυτό μου θυμίζουν αυτές οι αναλύσεις.

Τα συστημικά αποτελέσματα μιας εξέλιξης που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κατέχει σημαντικότατη θέση σε μια ανάλυση οικονομικών γεγονότων, δηλ. η ένταξη της Κύπρου στην ΕΕ, δεν αναφέρεται καν.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

anef said:


> Ο ασθενής πεθαίνει από AIDS αλλά αναλύουμε επί μακρόν τις αιτίες που τον έκαναν να κρυολογήσει: που δεν έβαλε κασκόλ, που δεν έπλυνε τα χέρια, τέτοια. Αυτό μου θυμίζουν αυτές οι αναλύσεις.
> 
> Τα συστημικά αποτελέσματα μιας εξέλιξης που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κατέχει σημαντικότατη θέση σε μια ανάλυση οικονομικών γεγονότων, δηλ. η ένταξη της Κύπρου στην ΕΕ, δεν αναφέρεται καν.



Αν θυμάστε καλά, οι ασθενείς του AIDS δεν πεθαίνουν από κάτι που ονομάζεται έτσι αλλά εξαιτίας κάποιας από τις ασθένειες που γίνονται μοιραίες λόγω της εξασθένισης του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματός του --πνευμονία, φυματίωση κλπ.

Κι αφού εξαντλήσαμε τους ευφυείς παραλληλισμούς, έχετε την καλοσύνη να μας πείτε ποιο είναι κατά τη γνώμη σας το AIDS σ' αυτή την περίπτωση; Α! Εννοείτε την ένταξη της Κύπρου στην ΕΕ; Δηλαδή, σαν να λέμε, ο ασθενής απεβίωσε γιατί έκανε την αποκοτιά να γεννηθεί...


----------



## anef (Mar 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Αν θυμάστε καλά, οι ασθενείς του AIDS δεν πεθαίνουν από κάτι που ονομάζεται έτσι αλλά εξαιτίας κάποιας από τις ασθένειες που γίνονται μοιραίες λόγω της εξασθένισης του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματός του --πνευμονία, φυματίωση κλπ.



Ευχαριστώ, αλλά επειδή ακριβώς τα θυμάμαι καλά όλα αυτά γι' αυτό επέλεξα το παράδειγμα. Οι ασθένειες γίνονται μοιραίες λόγω AIDS.



bernardina said:


> Κι αφού εξαντλήσαμε τους ευφυείς παραλληλισμούς, έχετε την καλοσύνη να μας πείτε ποιο είναι κατά τη γνώμη σας το AIDS σ' αυτή την περίπτωση; Α! Εννοείτε την ένταξη της Κύπρου στην ΕΕ; Δηλαδή, σαν να λέμε, ο ασθενής απεβίωσε γιατί έκανε την αποκοτιά να γεννηθεί...



Στο κείμενο, η διεθνής οικονομική κρίση αναφέρεται παρεμπιπτόντως, σαν ένα _συνολικά _αναπόφευκτο γεγονός (που γι' αυτό δεν αναλύεται), που όμως σε επίπεδο _μεμονωμένων κρατών _είναι δυνατό να αποφευχθεί αν κάποιος κάνει τις κατάλληλες μανούβρες. 

Η ένταξη της Κύπρου στην ΕΕ, που την δίνω σαν παράδειγμα, εικάζω πως θα είχε κάποιες οικονομικές επιπτώσεις, στο κάτω-κάτω για ένταξη σε οικονομική -κατά βάση- ένωση μιλάμε. Όταν σε κείμενο που θέλει να μας αναλύσει τις πρόσφατες εξελίξεις, η εξίσου πρόσφατη ένταξη σε μια οικονομική συσσωμάτωση δεν αναφέρεται καν, ε, είναι λίγο περίεργο. Για μένα, βέβαια, που δεν θεωρώ τους καπιταλιστικούς σχηματισμούς αέναους φυσικούς νόμους.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

anef said:


> Η ένταξη της Κύπρου στην ΕΕ, που την δίνω σαν παράδειγμα, εικάζω πως θα είχε κάποιες οικονομικές επιπτώσεις, στο κάτω-κάτω για ένταξη σε οικονομική -κατά βάση- ένωση μιλάμε. Όταν σε κείμενο που θέλει να μας αναλύσει τις πρόσφατες εξελίξεις, η εξίσου πρόσφατη ένταξη σε μια οικονομική συσσωμάτωση δεν αναφέρεται καν, ε, είναι λίγο περίεργο. Για μένα, βέβαια, που δεν θεωρώ τους καπιταλιστικούς σχηματισμούς αέναους φυσικούς νόμους.



Μιας και βρισκόμαστε σε επίπεδο εικασιών, θεωρείτε ότι το τραπεζικό σύστημα της Κύπρου λειτούργησε _νομοτελειακά_ με αυτό τον τρόπο λόγω της ένταξης; Σαν να λέμε ότι αν κάποιος μας ανοίξει το σαλόνι του είναι αναπόφευκτο να πιάσουμε τις κουρτίνες και να τις κάνουμε κομπινεζόν; Κάτι μου λέει ότι έτσι σκέφτεται μόνο κάποιος που κατά βάθος θεωρεί τους καπιταλιστικούς σχηματισμούς αέναους φυσικούς νόμους. Ή κάτι ισοδύναμο, τέλος πάντων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

Εγώ έχω (μεταξύ άλλων) την εξής απορία:

Από όσο κατάλαβα, κατηγορούνται η Κύπρος, το Λουξεμβούργο και η Μάλτα ως πλυντήρια, ασφαλείς προορισμοί για περίεργο χρήμα κλπ κλπ. Ας αφήσουμε το Λουξεμβούργο που είναι στην καρδιά όλων των καπιταλιστικών συστημάτων. Γιατί εκτοξεύτηκε το χρέος μόνο στην Κύπρο και όχι και στη Μάλτα, που στο κάτω της γραφής μπήκαν ταυτόχρονα και στην ΕΕ και στο ευρώ;


----------



## anef (Mar 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μιας και βρισκόμαστε σε επίπεδο εικασιών, θεωρείτε ότι το τραπεζικό σύστημα της Κύπρου λειτούργησε _νομοτελειακά_ με αυτό τον τρόπο λόγω της ένταξης; Σαν να λέμε ότι αν κάποιος μας ανοίξει το σαλόνι του είναι αναπόφευκτο να πιάσουμε τις κουρτίνες και να τις κάνουμε κομπινεζόν; Κάτι μου λέει ότι έτσι σκέφτεται μόνο κάποιος που κατά βάθος θεωρεί τους καπιταλιστικούς σχηματισμούς αέναους φυσικούς νόμους. Ή κάτι ισοδύναμο, τέλος πάντων.



Όχι, δεν πιστεύω πως συγκεκριμένα το τραπεζικό σύστημα της Κύπρου λειτούργησε νομοτελειακά, πιστεύω απλώς ότι νομοτελειακά καπιταλισμός = περιοδικές οικονομικές κρίσεις (εκ των οποίων οι σοβαρότερες _ιστορικά _έχουν επιλυθεί με πολέμους και με εξόντωση των χαμηλότερων τάξεων ή, κάποιες, με επαναστάσεις). Η κατά τόπους _εκδήλωση _αυτών των κρίσεων προφανώς και εξαρτάται από τις ιδιαίτερες συνθήκες σε κάθε χώρα. 

Για το τραπεζικό σύστημα της Κύπρου τώρα, δε βλέπω να έκανε κάτι που δεν κάνουν _γενικά _τα τραπεζικά συστήματα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Νομοτελειακά, ζωντανός οργανισμός = περιοδικά κρυολογήματα. Νεκροί οργανισμοί = νιρβάνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

anef said:


> Το ΑΚΕΛ δεν είναι κομμουνιστικό κόμμα, είναι ιστορικά _διάδοχο _κόμμα του ΚΚΚ


Σωστό.

Επίσης, είναι το κόμμα που εκπροσωπεί την Κύπρο στη Διεθνή Συνάντηση των Κομμουνιστικών και Εργατικών κομμάτων (wiki, KKE), οπότε είτε δεν υπάρχουν κομμουνιστές στην Κύπρο, είτε εκπροσωπούνται από το ΑΚΕΛ.

Να δεχτώ, βέβαια, αν αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο, ότι οι πραγματικοί κομμουνιστές στην Κύπρο είναι υποσύνολο των ψηφοφόρων του ΑΚΕΛ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Νομοτελειακά, ζωντανός οργανισμός = περιοδικά κρυολογήματα. Νεκροί οργανισμοί = νιρβάνα.



Η anef μάς λέει ότι εδώ το κρυολόγημα γίνεται θανατηφόρο, γιατί προηγουμένως ο ασθενής κόλλησε AIDS (ΕΕ).


----------



## anef (Mar 22, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, είναι το κόμμα που εκπροσωπεί την Κύπρο στη Διεθνή Συνάντηση των Κομμουνιστικών και Εργατικών κομμάτων (wiki, KKE), οπότε είτε δεν υπάρχουν κομμουνιστές στην Κύπρο, είτε εκπροσωπούνται από το ΑΚΕΛ.



Το ΑΚΕΛ δεν λέει το ίδιο ότι είναι κομμουνιστικό κόμμα, οπότε δεν μπορούμε να του το φορέσουμε εμείς αυτό με το ζόρι. Και η ΕΔΑ στηρίχθηκε από το ΚΚΕ, αλλά κομμουνιστική δεν ήταν. Κι η κυβέρνηση του Αλιέντε στη Χιλή στηρίχθηκε απ' τους κομμουνιστές, αλλά κομμουνιστική δεν ήταν. Συμβαίνουν αυτά. :)

Τώρα, πόσοι είναι οι κομμουνιστές στην Κύπρο που εκπροσωπούνται απ' το σημερινό ΑΚΕΛ, θα σε γελάσω. Ξέρω πάντως αρκετούς που δεν εκπροσωπούνται.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

@Helle: Ναι, αλλά περιμένουμε να δούμε αν γίνονται ιατρικά ή άλλου είδους θαύματα, ή μήπως δεν ισχύει στον καπιταλισμό ό,τι στην ιατρική. Πάντως, ας μην κάτσουμε να κλαίμε τον σκεπαρνοσκοτωμένο.


----------



## anef (Mar 22, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Η anef μάς λέει ότι εδώ το κρυολόγημα γίνεται θανατηφόρο, γιατί προηγουμένως ο ασθενής κόλλησε AIDS (ΕΕ).



Αυτό κατάλαβες εσύ. Εγώ δεν είπα ότι AIDS = ΕΕ. Μάλιστα είπα ρητά πως η αναφορά στην ΕΕ είναι ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ για τον χαρακτήρα της συγκεκριμένης ανάλυσης.

@nickel: Εντάξει, έκανα έναν παραλληλισμό για μια συγκεκριμένη πτυχή αυτού που ήθελα να πω -κυρίως για να το πω σύντομα. Προφανώς, και επειδή ο παραλληλισμός είναι _γενικά _ατυχής (και το γνωρίζω), θα πρέπει να το πληρώσω με άπειρες ειρωνείες, παρελκυστικά σχόλια κλπ. κλπ. :) Δεκτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

anef said:


> Ξέρω πάντως αρκετούς που δεν εκπροσωπούνται.


 :) ..


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

anef said:


> Αυτό κατάλαβες εσύ. Εγώ δεν είπα ότι AIDS = ΕΕ. Μάλιστα είπα ρητά πως η αναφορά στην ΕΕ είναι ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ για τον χαρακτήρα της συγκεκριμένης ανάλυσης.



Κι εγώ με την σειρά μου απλώς ειρωνεύτηκα την υπερβολή του παραδείγματός σου. Αλλά φαίνεται ότι το περίμενες αυτό.


----------



## anef (Mar 22, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι εγώ με την σειρά μου απλώς ειρωνεύτηκα την υπερβολή του παραδείγματός σου. Αλλά φαίνεται ότι το περίμενες αυτό.



Για την ακρίβεια, _έπρεπε_ να το περιμένω, δεν το περίμενα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2013)

Αντιλαμβάνεστε βεβαίως ότι με τις παρομοιώσεις και το το κόμμα είναι το ΑΚΕΛ η συζήτηση παρεκτράπηκε για μια ακόμα φορά.


----------



## anef (Mar 23, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αντιλαμβάνεστε βεβαίως ότι με τις παρομοιώσεις και το το κόμμα είναι το ΑΚΕΛ η συζήτηση παρεκτράπηκε για μια ακόμα φορά.



Ναι, αλλά με τις δικές σου εύστοχες παρεμβάσεις η συζήτηση για άλλη μια φορά θα μπει στο σωστό δρόμο. Περιμένω με αγωνία.


----------



## anef (Mar 23, 2013)

Συμπερασματικά, «παρεκτροπή» από τη συζήτηση είναι κάθε διατύπωση που παρεκκλίνει από την οπτική γωνία της SBE. 

Αλλιώς, προφανώς, δεν εξηγείται πώς είναι παρεκτροπή η _απάντηση _για τον χαρακτήρα του ΑΚΕΛ που ΤΕΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΗΤΗ, _σχολιασμός _που αφορά άρθρο που παρατέθηκε ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΗΤΗ με μια παρομοίωση από τις _εκατοντάδες _που περιέχονται στις συζητήσεις εδώ και που ΟΛΟΙ κατάλαβαν πολύ καλά, άσχετα αν θέλουν να προσπεράσουν την ουσία της -δικαίωμά τους, φυσικά- και ένα ουσιώδες ζήτημα που αφορά τη σχέση της κρίσης σε όλες τις χώρες που είναι ενταγμένες στην ΕΕ, μια οικονομική ένωση που προφανώς δεν έχει κανένα οικονομικό αποτέλεσμα στις συμμετέχουσες χώρες, αλλιώς το θέμα μάλλον θα κρινόταν σχετικό!

Μάλιστα. Κατά τα άλλα πολυφωνία, διάλογος, διαφορετικές απόψεις, ελευθερία έκφρασης κλπ. κλπ., αλλά όλα αυτά με την προϋπόθεση να λέμε στην ουσία όλοι ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ. Σούπερ.

Θα παρακαλούσα να μπει ένα τέλος σ' όλες αυτές τις παρενοχλήσεις, γιατί το πράγμα καταντάει γελοίο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

anef said:


> ένα ουσιώδες ζήτημα που αφορά τη σχέση της κρίσης σε όλες τις χώρες που είναι ενταγμένες στην ΕΕ, μια οικονομική ένωση που προφανώς δεν έχει κανένα οικονομικό αποτέλεσμα στις συμμετέχουσες χώρες.



Οικονομικό αποτέλεσμα σαφώς και έχει, αλλά σημασία έχει και πώς το κρίνεις εσύ ή εγώ. Είναι θετικό, αρνητικό, θετικοαρνητικό; Προς ποιο πρόσημο γέρνει η κατάσταση; Επίσης ποια θα ήταν η κατάσταση έξω από την ΕΕ; Θετική, αρνητική, θετικοαρνητική; Προς ποιο πρόσημο θα έγερνε η κατάσταση;

Αυτό είναι το ουσιώδες εδώ, σε μια ψύχραιμη ανάλυση, όχι τα κρυολογήματα, τα βηχαλάκια και οι γάγγραινες.


----------



## anef (Mar 23, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Οικονομικό αποτέλεσμα σαφώς και έχει, αλλά σημασία έχει και πώς το κρίνεις εσύ ή εγώ. Είναι θετικό, αρνητικό, θετικοαρνητικό; Προς ποιο πρόσημο γέρνει η κατάσταση; Επίσης ποια θα ήταν η κατάσταση έξω από την ΕΕ; Θετική, αρνητική, θετικοαρνητική; Προς ποιο πρόσημο θα έγερνε η κατάσταση;
> 
> Αυτό είναι το ουσιώδες εδώ, σε μια ψύχραιμη ανάλυση, όχι τα κρυολογήματα, τα βηχαλάκια και οι γάγγραινες.



Αγαπητέ Ελληγενή, το πώς επιλέγει κάθε φορά κανείς να θέσει ένα ζήτημα, όπως πολύ καλά ξέρεις, εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες (μεταξύ των οποίων και ο χρόνος). Εγώ επισήμανα ένα, προφανές για μένα, θέμα με ένα τρόπο που βρήκα πρόσφορο εκείνη τη στιγμή: ότι γίνεται πολύ συχνά λόγος για τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες και _ιδιαιτερότητες _της κάθε χώρας, αποφεύγεται όμως η συζήτηση για το τι ΚΟΙΝΟ υπάρχει σ' όλες τις χώρες που πλήττονται από την κρίση. Προφανώς έχει δικαίωμα ο καθένας να πιστεύει ότι αυτό δεν συμβαίνει, ότι και να συμβαίνει είναι άνευ σημασίας κλπ. Και προφανώς, επίσης, γνωρίζω ότι άλλοι θα έκριναν την ένταξη στην ΕΕ θετικά, άλλοι αρνητικά και πάει λέγοντας. Εγώ όμως επισήμανα την _απουσία _κάθε τέτοιας συζήτησης. Δεν μπήκα καν στην ουσία της. Συνιστά αυτό παρεκτροπή από την εδώ συζήτηση κατά τη γνώμη σου; Ή συνιστά παρεκτροπή η απάντησή μου για τον χαρακτήρα του ΑΚΕΛ, όταν το θέμα έχει _ήδη _τεθεί από άλλο μέλος; Ή είναι παρεκτροπή η απορία μου για τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία του ΑΚΕΛ, όταν το θέμα έχει _ήδη _και πάλι τεθεί, χωρίς παράπονο από κανέναν; Είναι παρεκτροπή από τη συζήτηση η θέση ότι το τραπεζικό σύστημα της Κύπρου δεν έκανε τίποτα περισσότερο και τίποτα λιγότερο από ό,τι κάνουν όλα τα τραπεζικά συστήματα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

Όχι, κατά την γνώμη μου δεν συνιστά παρεκτροπή η επισήμανση για το κοινά που έχουν αυτές οι χώρες μεταξύ τους. Δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία να επιχειρηματολογήσω υπέρ ή κατά της ΕΕ, σαν κοινό στοιχείο αυτών των χωρών, αλλά ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι όταν επιχειρεί κανείς μια σύνδεση, πρέπει να εξηγεί γιατί αυτή δεν είναι τυχαία, αλλά σχέση αιτίου-αιτιατού. Γιατί, ναι, είναι κοινός παρονομαστής για τις χώρες του Νότου η συμμετοχή στην ΕΕ, όμως κοινός παρονομαστής επίσης είναι και το ότι βρίσκονται στην ίδια κλιματική ζώνη. Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 23, 2013)

Αγαπητή Anef,
αφήνοντας κατά μέρος τα υπόλοιπα που μεσολάβησαν, θα σταθώ σε αυτό που κατά τη γνώμη μου εμποδίζει τη μεταξύ μας συνεννόηση.
Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να προβάλω το οποιοδήποτε επιχείρημα προς ανθρώπους που ξεκινούν μια συζήτηση θεωρώντας ντε φάκτο και εκ προοιμίου ότι το υπό συζήτηση θέμα δεν θα μπορούσε να είχε ποτέ άλλη κατάληξη αφού, για παράδειγμα, μιλάμε για μια χώρα της ΕΕ, για μια χώρα της ΟΝΕ, για μια χώρα που έχει καπιταλιστικό σύστημα κτό.
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι θεωρείς οποιαδήποτε άλλη εξέλιξη (για να μην πω κατάληξη, αφού η ιστορία δεν παύει να ξεδιπλώνεται) εξαρχής ανέφικτη, αφού η Κύπρος ανήκει στην ΕΕ. Αναζήτησες, επιπλέον, τον κοινό παρονομαστή σε όλες τις χώρες που πλήττονται, και τον βρήκες: δεν είναι άλλος από το ότι ανήκουν στην ΕΕ.
Αλήθεια, πώς θα σου φαινόταν αν, στο ίδιο πνεύμα, κάποιος ισχυριζόταν, για παράδειγμα, ότι το εγχείρημα του σοσιαλισμού στην ΕΣΣΔ απέτυχε (και ήταν μοιραίο να συμβεί) επειδή εδράστηκε στις αρχές του Μαρξισμού Λενινισμού; Δεν θα θεωρούσες (και πολύ σωστά) από ανόητη έως ανιστόρητη ή ό,τι άλλο μπορείς να σκεφτείς, μια τέτοια θέση; Εγώ σίγουρα θα τη θεωρούσα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση απλουστευτική (τη χειρότερη δεν θέλεις να την ακούσεις).
Όταν, λοιπόν, ξεκινάς με τόσο απόλυτες παραδοχές, οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση έχει τορπιλιστεί εκ των προτέρων. Για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι ξεκινάει από αμετάκλητα συμπεράσματα και όχι από βασανιστικά ερωτήματα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2013)

Επί της διαδικασίας:

Οι διαχειριστές του φόρουμ δεν έχουν σοβαρά προβλήματα με τις παρεκτροπές των συζητήσεων. Όποτε σπάνε οι συζητήσεις σε δύο διακριτά σκέλη, παίρνουμε τα μεν και τα ξεχωρίζουμε από τα δε. Πιστεύω ότι η SBE στο #47 έκανε ένα πείραγμα, διόλου αθώο. Επίσης, (προσωπικά, δεν ξέρω για άλλους εδώ μέσα) δεν ενοχλούμαι όταν από το πείραγμα φτάνουμε στο συμπέρασμα «Κατά τα άλλα πολυφωνία, διάλογος, διαφορετικές απόψεις, ελευθερία έκφρασης κλπ. κλπ., αλλά όλα αυτά με την προϋπόθεση να λέμε στην ουσία όλοι ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ». Αν η Λεξιλογία δίνει αυτή την εντύπωση, προφανώς έχετε εμπειρία από χώρους με περισσότερη πολυφωνία και η σύγκριση αποβαίνει σε βάρος μας.


----------



## anef (Mar 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Επί της διαδικασίας:
> 
> Οι διαχειριστές του φόρουμ δεν έχουν σοβαρά προβλήματα με τις παρεκτροπές των συζητήσεων. Όποτε σπάνε οι συζητήσεις σε δύο διακριτά σκέλη, παίρνουμε τα μεν και τα ξεχωρίζουμε από τα δε. Πιστεύω ότι η SBE στο #47 έκανε ένα πείραγμα, διόλου αθώο. Επίσης, (προσωπικά, δεν ξέρω για άλλους εδώ μέσα) δεν ενοχλούμαι όταν από το πείραγμα φτάνουμε στο συμπέρασμα «Κατά τα άλλα πολυφωνία, διάλογος, διαφορετικές απόψεις, ελευθερία έκφρασης κλπ. κλπ., αλλά όλα αυτά με την προϋπόθεση να λέμε στην ουσία όλοι ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ». Αν η Λεξιλογία δίνει αυτή την εντύπωση, προφανώς έχετε εμπειρία από χώρους με περισσότερη πολυφωνία και η σύγκριση αποβαίνει σε βάρος μας.



Επειδή δεν έχω χρόνο, απαντώ προς το παρόν μόνο σ' αυτό: Νομίζω ότι όσον αφορά την παρενόχληση αναφέρθηκα σε συγκεκριμένη συνομιλήτρια, είδες πουθενά αναφορά στη Λεξιλογία συνολικά;


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2013)

anef said:


> Επειδή δεν έχω χρόνο, απαντώ προς το παρόν μόνο σ' αυτό: Νομίζω ότι όσον αφορά την παρενόχληση αναφέρθηκα σε συγκεκριμένη συνομιλήτρια, είδες πουθενά αναφορά στη Λεξιλογία συνολικά;


Με συγχωρείς, σε παρεξήγησα. Αλλά έδωσες κι εσύ μεγάλη έκταση σε σχόλιο που νομίζω ότι ήταν πείραγμα και όχι σοβαρή τοποθέτηση στον αμόλυντο χαρακτήρα του νήματος. 

Επί της ουσίας: 
Σε ενόχλησε που παίνεψα ένα άρθρο το οποίο δεν έλεγε τίποτα για τις ευθύνες της ΕΕ ή του καπιταλισμού. Το άρθρο το παίνεψα επειδή ήταν το πρώτο που έτυχε να πέσει στα χέρια μου (επειδή αυτές τις μέρες δεν προλαβαίνω πολλά πολλά) που έδινε δυο λεπτομέρειες παραπάνω. Δεν είπα (και σπάνια λέω) ότι πείστηκα από τα νούμερα ή την ανάλυση. Δύσκολο αυτό: ποια βεβαιότητα να έχω ότι τα νούμερα είναι σωστά ή ότι η ανάλυση είναι ακριβής και ανεπηρέαστη; Και οπωσδήποτε μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι δεν δίνει την έμφαση που θα έδιναν άλλες αναλύσεις στη θέση της Κύπρου μέσα στην ΕΕ και το ενιαίο νόμισμα ή στη συγκεκριμένη γεωπολιτική επιλογή. Ωστόσο, δεν με ενθουσιάζουν και αυτές οι δεύτερες αναλύσεις, γιατί μου πιπιλίζουν το μυαλό με τα χιλιοειπωμένα και ξεχνάνε να μου πούνε τις άλλες λεπτομέρειες που επίσης αναζητώ. _Όλα_ τα συστήματα έχουν τα εγγενή τους προβλήματα, αλλά και τα ανθρώπινα λάθη τους. Αυτά τα δεύτερα πρέπει να τα μαθαίνουμε για να μην επαναλαμβάνονται. Ή έστω από περιέργεια.


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2013)

Άνεφ, τι προβλημα έχεις;
Για να μην έχεις απορίες, το σχόλιο ήταν περισσότερο για τον Ελληγενή που θέλει ντε και καλά να απαντάει σε όλα. 
Η διευκρίνισή σου ότι το ΑΚΕΛ δεν είναι κομμουνιστικό κόμμα εμένα μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρουσα, γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα από τα ιστορικά των κομμάτων της Κύπρου. Από κει και πέρα, συμφωνώ με τη Μπέρνη.


----------



## anef (Mar 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Με συγχωρείς, σε παρεξήγησα. Αλλά έδωσες κι εσύ μεγάλη έκταση σε σχόλιο που νομίζω ότι ήταν πείραγμα και όχι σοβαρή τοποθέτηση στον αμόλυντο χαρακτήρα του νήματος.
> Επί της ουσίας:
> Σε ενόχλησε που παίνεψα ένα άρθρο το οποίο δεν έλεγε τίποτα για τις ευθύνες της ΕΕ ή του καπιταλισμού.



Nickel, αυτά τα «πειράγματα» είναι γενικώς γνωστά με το όνομα τρόλινγκ. Ασχολήθηκα γιατί δεν ήταν η πρώτη φορά -ελπίζω να μη θέλεις να σου φέρω όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις, είναι πολλές. Πάντως μπορώ, αν θέλεις.

Για το άρθρο: Από πού βγαίνει ότι κάτι με «ενόχλησε»; Ούτε από σένα ενοχλήθηκα σε τίποτα ούτε φυσικά απ' την bernardina που παρέθεσε το άρθρο, ούτε και από κανέναν άλλο. Αν σ' αυτά που ανεβάζετε δε θέλετε να υπάρχει αντίλογος, ούτε καν μικρά σχολιάκια, βάλτε το κάπου πάνω-πάνω να φαίνεται, να το ξέρουμε.



Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, κατά την γνώμη μου δεν συνιστά παρεκτροπή η επισήμανση για το κοινά που έχουν αυτές οι χώρες μεταξύ τους. Δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία να επιχειρηματολογήσω υπέρ ή κατά της ΕΕ, σαν κοινό στοιχείο αυτών των χωρών, αλλά ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι όταν επιχειρεί κανείς μια σύνδεση, πρέπει να εξηγεί γιατί αυτή δεν είναι τυχαία, αλλά σχέση αιτίου-αιτιατού. Γιατί, ναι, είναι κοινός παρονομαστής για τις χώρες του Νότου η συμμετοχή στην ΕΕ, όμως κοινός παρονομαστής επίσης είναι και το ότι βρίσκονται στην ίδια κλιματική ζώνη. Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω.



Όχι, έχω το δικαίωμα, όπως και όλοι οι άλλοι συνομιλητές, απλώς να ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΝΩ τη σύνδεση που θέλω να κάνω. Δεν χρειάζεται να παρενοχλούμαι επειδή δεν έχω το χρόνο ή τη διάθεση να την εξηγήσω αυτή τη στιγμή. Αν, ας πούμε, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η άποψη που έχουν οι περισσότεροι συνομιλητές εδώ για την ΕΕ είναι ότι πρόκειται περίπου για έναν φιλανθρωπικό οργανισμό που δημιουργήθηκε για να φέρει την ειρήνη στον κόσμο, και όχι για μια οικονομική ένωση που σχηματίστηκε μεταπολεμικά για να μπορέσουν τα επιμέρους εθνικά κεφάλαια της Ευρώπης να ανταγωνιστούν π.χ. τις ΗΠΑ, ενδέχεται να μην έχω τη διάθεση να μπω σε μια τόσο μεγάλη κουβέντα και να θέλω απλώς να κάνω μια ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ. Γιατί τόση σιωπή για τον ρόλο της ΕΕ; Αυτό. Όποιος θέλει το κάνει κάτι αυτό το σχόλιο, οι άλλοι το πετάνε, δωρεάν είναι.



bernardina said:


> Μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να προβάλω το οποιοδήποτε επιχείρημα προς ανθρώπους που ξεκινούν μια συζήτηση θεωρώντας ντε φάκτο και εκ προοιμίου ότι το υπό συζήτηση θέμα δεν θα μπορούσε να είχε ποτέ άλλη κατάληξη αφού, για παράδειγμα, μιλάμε για μια χώρα της ΕΕ, για μια χώρα της ΟΝΕ, για μια χώρα που έχει καπιταλιστικό σύστημα κτό.



Bernardina, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί πρέπει _οπωσδήποτε _να μου προβάλεις κάποιο επιχείρημα, αφού σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο –και το λέω με κάθε καλή διάθεση αυτό. Προσωπικά, δεν σου το ζήτησα, δεν απευθύνθηκα σε σένα, σχολίασα απλώς ένα άρθρο που παρέθεσες. Μάλιστα, στο πρώτο μου σχόλιο έκανα απολύτως φανερό ότι μιλούσα γενικότερα για αναλύσεις _αυτού του είδους_.



bernardina said:


> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι θεωρείς οποιαδήποτε άλλη εξέλιξη (για να μην πω κατάληξη, αφού η ιστορία δεν παύει να ξεδιπλώνεται) εξαρχής ανέφικτη, αφού η Κύπρος ανήκει στην ΕΕ. Αναζήτησες, επιπλέον, τον κοινό παρονομαστή σε όλες τις χώρες που πλήττονται, και τον βρήκες: δεν είναι άλλος από το ότι ανήκουν στην ΕΕ.



Δεν ξέρω πώς σου έδωσα αυτή την εντύπωση από τα πολύ λίγα που πρόλαβα να πω. 
Πρώτον, δεν αναζήτησα κοινό παρονομαστή στις χώρες που πλήττονται. Αν ξεκινούσα έτσι μπορεί να κατέληγα στο κλίμα, που είπε κι ο Ελληγενής, ή στις ελιές και τα αμπέλια. Δεύτερον, η κρίση δεν πλήττει ή δεν έχει πλήξει μόνο χώρες της ΕΕ. Επίσης, δεν πλήττει μόνο τον νότο αλλά και τον βορρά. (Άσχετα αν αυτή τη στιγμή οι αστικές τάξεις του βορρά σώζουν ό,τι μπορούν εις βάρος των χωρών του νότου, και για να ακριβολογούμε, εις βάρος των εργατικών τάξεων των χωρών του νότου και κάποιων τμημάτων των αστικών τάξεων των πιο αδύναμων χωρών. Έρχεται κι η σειρά των άλλων σιγά-σιγά.) Τρίτον, και σημαντικότερο όσον αφορά την ουσία του σχολίου σου, δεν θεωρώ προδιαγεγραμμένες τις εξελίξεις ούτε στην Κύπρο ούτε πουθενά αλλού για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι από _κάθε _αιτία (π.χ. καπιταλισμός, κρίση) μπορεί να έχει κανείς πάρα πολλά διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα, πολλές διαφορετικές μορφές και εκδηλώσεις, ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες. Όμως, και εκεί είναι το βασικό, δεν πιστεύω ότι από _κάθε _αιτία μπορεί να έχει κανείς _κάθε _αποτέλεσμα. Υπάρχουν πολύ συγκεκριμένοι, αντικειμενικοί περιορισμοί που μπορούν, σε γενικές γραμμές, να διαπιστωθούν. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σου φαίνεται απόλυτη θέση. Εμένα μου φαίνεται θέση που αφήνει χώρο για άπειρες δυνατότητες σκέψης και πράξης.



bernardina said:


> Αλήθεια, πώς θα σου φαινόταν αν, στο ίδιο πνεύμα, κάποιος ισχυριζόταν, για παράδειγμα, ότι το εγχείρημα του σοσιαλισμού στην ΕΣΣΔ απέτυχε (και ήταν μοιραίο να συμβεί) επειδή εδράστηκε στις αρχές του Μαρξισμού Λενινισμού; Δεν θα θεωρούσες (και πολύ σωστά) από ανόητη έως ανιστόρητη ή ό,τι άλλο μπορείς να σκεφτείς, μια τέτοια θέση; Εγώ σίγουρα θα τη θεωρούσα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση απλουστευτική (τη χειρότερη δεν θέλεις να την ακούσεις).



Θα μου φαινόταν πολύ καλή θέση σαν βάση συζήτησης. Στη συνέχεια, θα ζητούσα τις σχετικές αποδείξεις και τη θεωρητική στήριξη αυτής της θέσης. Γιατί, αντίστοιχα, η δική μου θέση σχετικά π.χ. με τον αναπόφευκτο χαρακτήρα των κυκλικών οικονομικών κρίσεων του καπιταλισμού (κι όχι κάθε κρίσης γενικά που μπορεί να πλήττει την ανθρωπότητα) δεν είναι μια φαεινή ιδέα που μου ήρθε στο τσακίρ κέφι, αλλά βασίζεται σε συγκεκριμένη κριτική ανάλυση του κεφαλαίου και του καπιταλισμού, της οποίας τις γενικές αρχές αποδέχομαι _με τον ίδιο τρόπο που κάποιος αποδέχεται τις βασικές αρχές π.χ. της επιστήμης του_. Μετά από βασανιστικά ερωτήματα, πολύ φοβάμαι, μετά από συνεχή μελέτη και μετά από διάλογο, που προφανώς δεν σταματάνε ποτέ.


----------



## anef (Mar 24, 2013)

Και το τρόλινγκ συνεχίζεται:



SBE said:


> Άνεφ, τι προβλημα έχεις;
> Για να μην έχεις απορίες, το σχόλιο ήταν περισσότερο για τον Ελληγενή που θέλει ντε και καλά να απαντάει σε όλα.
> Η διευκρίνισή σου ότι το ΑΚΕΛ δεν είναι κομμουνιστικό κόμμα εμένα μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρουσα, γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα από τα ιστορικά των κομμάτων της Κύπρου. Από κει και πέρα, συμφωνώ με τη Μπέρνη.





SBE said:


> Αντιλαμβάνεστε βεβαίως ότι με τις *παρομοιώσεις *και *το το κόμμα είναι το ΑΚΕΛ* η συζήτηση παρεκτράπηκε για μια ακόμα φορά.



Αναφέρεσαι, προφανώς, σε *παρομοιώσεις *και *συζήτηση για το ΑΚΕΛ *που έκανε ο Ελληγενής στον ύπνο του ή με τον μπάρμπα του όταν ήταν μικρός: σ' αυτήν, πάντως, τη συζήτηση, ούτε παρομοίωση έκανε ούτε για το ΑΚΕΛ είπε τίποτα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2013)

Κοίτα, ό,τι και να γράψω θα πεις ότι τρολάρω. Οπότε δεν γράφω τίποτα και πέτυχες αυτό ακριβώς που ήθελες: να έχεις μία λιγότερη φωνή στην οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση. Ευχαριστημένη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 24, 2013)

anef said:


> Όχι, έχω το δικαίωμα, όπως και όλοι οι άλλοι συνομιλητές, απλώς να ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΝΩ τη σύνδεση που θέλω να κάνω. Δεν χρειάζεται να παρενοχλούμαι επειδή δεν έχω το χρόνο ή τη διάθεση να την εξηγήσω αυτή τη στιγμή. Αν, ας πούμε, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η άποψη που έχουν οι περισσότεροι συνομιλητές εδώ για την ΕΕ είναι ότι πρόκειται περίπου για έναν φιλανθρωπικό οργανισμό που δημιουργήθηκε για να φέρει την ειρήνη στον κόσμο, και όχι για μια οικονομική ένωση που σχηματίστηκε μεταπολεμικά για να μπορέσουν τα επιμέρους εθνικά κεφάλαια της Ευρώπης να ανταγωνιστούν π.χ. τις ΗΠΑ, ενδέχεται να μην έχω τη διάθεση να μπω σε μια τόσο μεγάλη κουβέντα και να θέλω απλώς να κάνω μια ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ. Γιατί τόση σιωπή για τον ρόλο της ΕΕ; Αυτό. Όποιος θέλει το κάνει κάτι αυτό το σχόλιο, οι άλλοι το πετάνε, δωρεάν είναι.



Έχεις το δικαίωμα να πεις οτιδήποτε θέλεις, αν δεν προσβάλλει τους άλλους. Οπότε κι εγώ λοιπόν, ισχυρίζομαι σοβαρά ότι για την κρίση φταίνε οι 40+ Κελσίου που έχουμε το καλοκαίρι. Και θέλω αυτή η πρόταση να ληφθεί σοβαρά, όχι ως ανέκδοτο. *Αυτό ακριβώς ισοδυναμεί μ' αυτό που λες*. Οπότε κι εγώ έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να κατακρίνω την επισήμανσή σου σαν ανώφελη και αστήρικτη.

Επίσης, αυτό είναι αχυράνθρωπος:

"_οι περισσότεροι συνομιλητές εδώ για την ΕΕ είναι ότι πρόκειται περίπου για έναν φιλανθρωπικό οργανισμό που δημιουργήθηκε για να φέρει την ειρήνη στον κόσμο,* και όχι* για μια οικονομική ένωση που σχηματίστηκε μεταπολεμικά για να μπορέσουν τα επιμέρους εθνικά κεφάλαια της Ευρώπης να ανταγωνιστούν π.χ. τις ΗΠΑ_"

Το σημείο μετά το "*και όχι*" είναι μονοσήμαντη, δική σου θεώρηση, που δεν μπαίνεις στον κόπο να την στηρίξεις.


----------



## anef (Mar 24, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Έχεις το δικαίωμα να πεις οτιδήποτε θέλεις, αν δεν προσβάλλει τους άλλους.



Κοίτα, προχώρα εσύ στη συζήτηση με αυτά που θέλεις να πεις και άσε με εμένα να λέω τα ... ανέκδοτα για την ΕΕ, αφού μάλιστα δεν έχω προσβάλει και κανέναν.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 24, 2013)

European Coal and Steel Community.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 24, 2013)

anef said:


> Αν, ας πούμε, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η άποψη που έχουν οι περισσότεροι συνομιλητές εδώ για την ΕΕ είναι ότι πρόκειται περίπου για έναν φιλανθρωπικό οργανισμό που δημιουργήθηκε για να φέρει την ειρήνη στον κόσμο, και όχι για μια οικονομική ένωση που σχηματίστηκε μεταπολεμικά για να μπορέσουν τα επιμέρους εθνικά κεφάλαια της Ευρώπης να ανταγωνιστούν π.χ. τις ΗΠΑ, ενδέχεται να μην έχω τη διάθεση να μπω σε μια τόσο μεγάλη κουβέντα και να θέλω απλώς να κάνω μια ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ. Γιατί τόση σιωπή για τον ρόλο της ΕΕ; Αυτό. Όποιος θέλει το κάνει κάτι αυτό το σχόλιο, οι άλλοι το πετάνε, δωρεάν είναι.



Ε, άντε, ας το κάνω εγώ κάτι αυτό το σχόλιο. :) Ας αρχίσω από το τέλος του:
Γιατί τόση σιωπή για τον ρόλο της ΕΕ; Προφανώς, σ' αυτό το ερώτημα μόνο οι συντάκτες του άρθρου θα μπορούσαν να απαντήσουν. Εικάζω πως δεν ήταν ήταν αυτό που τους απασχολούσε, αλλά δεν παίρνω και όρκο.
Και τώρα ας έρθουμε στην αρχή.
Οι τρεις πρώτες (Αν, ας πούμε) λέξεις του σχολίου πόση αλήθεια έχουν; Ρωτάω επειδή αν είναι απλώς μια βολική εισαγωγή και η ουσία ξεκινάει μετά από αυτές ή 1) δεν έχει γίνει σαφής η θέση των "περισσότερων ομιλητών", ενδεχομένως με δική τους υπαιτιότητα ή 2) δεν έχεις αντιληφθεί τη θέση των περισσότερων ομιλητών, προφανώς με δική σου υπαιτιότητα ή 3) την έχεις αντιληφθεί αλλά σκοπίμως την παραποιείς. Προσωπικά δεν έχω δει κανέναν απολύτως εδώ μέσα, ανεξάρτητα από την ιδεολογία και τα πιστεύω του, που να θεωρεί την ΕΕ "περίπου φιλανθρωπικό οργανισμό που δημιουργήθηκε για να φέρει την ειρήνη στον κόσμο". Γι αυτό θα σε παρακαλούσα -και στο λέω με όλη την καλή διάθεση- να μην υποτιμάς τόσο τη νοημοσύνη και τη συγκρότηση των συνομιλητών σου (το αν αδικείς τη δική σου είναι δικό σου δικαίωμα). Παρ' όλ' αυτά είσαι, _φυσικά_, ελεύθερη να συνεχίσεις με τον τρόπο που γνωρίζεις καλύτερα. :)


----------



## anef (Mar 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Οι τρεις πρώτες (Αν, ας πούμε) λέξεις του σχολίου πόση αλήθεια έχουν;



Αν = υπόθεση, υποθετικός λόγος
Ας πούμε = παράδειγμα

Όλο μαζί = _υποθετικό παράδειγμα _(Βασίζεται σε πραγματικές απόψεις που πραγματικά έχουν διατυπωθεί σε διάφορα νήματα κατά καιρούς, όπως -αναπόφευκτα- τις αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ -π.χ. πώς ερμήνευσες εσύ ότι θεωρώ προδιαγεγραμμένες κάποιες εξελίξεις από το γεγονός ότι αναφέρθηκα στην ΕΕ ή τον καπιταλισμό; Έτσι, με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο -με τη διαφορά ότι εγώ δεν παραπονέθηκα ότι υποτίμησες τη νοημοσύνη μου.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 25, 2013)

anef said:


> Κοίτα, προχώρα εσύ στη συζήτηση με αυτά που θέλεις να πεις και άσε με εμένα να λέω τα ... ανέκδοτα για την ΕΕ, αφού μάλιστα δεν έχω προσβάλει και κανέναν.



Τι εννοείς να σ' αφήσω; Δεν σε δεσμεύω να απαντήσεις. Λες εσύ, λέω εγώ. Ισότιμο δικαίωμα. Απλό.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 25, 2013)

Μια άλλη οπτική.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 25, 2013)

anef said:


> Αν = υπόθεση, υποθετικός λόγος
> Ας πούμε = παράδειγμα
> 
> Όλο μαζί = _υποθετικό παράδειγμα _(Βασίζεται σε πραγματικές απόψεις που πραγματικά έχουν διατυπωθεί σε διάφορα νήματα κατά καιρούς, όπως -αναπόφευκτα- τις αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ -π.χ. πώς ερμήνευσες εσύ ότι θεωρώ προδιαγεγραμμένες κάποιες εξελίξεις από το γεγονός ότι αναφέρθηκα στην ΕΕ ή τον καπιταλισμό; Έτσι, με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο -με τη διαφορά ότι εγώ δεν παραπονέθηκα ότι υποτίμησες τη νοημοσύνη μου.)





> Ο ασθενής πεθαίνει από AIDS αλλά αναλύουμε επί μακρόν τις αιτίες που τον έκαναν να κρυολογήσει: που δεν έβαλε κασκόλ, που δεν έπλυνε τα χέρια, τέτοια. Αυτό μου θυμίζουν αυτές οι αναλύσεις.



Την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, ο θάνατος ήταν κάτι προδιαγεγραμμένο και η φράση "ο ασθενής πεθαίνει από AIDS" ό,τι πιο οριστικό και αμετάκλητο μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς. Το δε "αναλύουμε επί μακρόν τις αιτίες... αυτό μου θυμίζουν αυτές οι αναλύσεις" προσωπικά το ερμήνευσα ως υποτιμητικό της νοημοσύνης όσων προβαίνουν σε αυτές τις αναλύσεις, απλώς και μόνο επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιούν τα εργαλεία που εσύ θα θεωρούσες πρόσφορα.

Όσο για τις "πραγματικές απόψεις που πραγματικά διατυπώθηκαν κατά καιρούς", φοβάμαι πως είναι έτσι όπως τις περιγράφεις μόνο στη δική σου αντίληψη. Εγώ δεν είδα ποτέ κανέναν να ισχυρίζεται ότι η ΕΕ είναι φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα με σκοπό την παγκόσμια ειρήνη. Ακόμα και οι πιο εξωγήινες απόψεις που έχουν εκφραστεί κατά καιρούς εδώ μέσα, αυτό δεν τόλμησαν ποτέ να το ισχυριστούν.

Α, και επειδή μιλάμε για χώρες μέλη της ΕΕ οι οποίες -επίσης την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, πριν μερικές ώρες, δηλαδή- με τον καπιταλισμό και τις στρεβλώσεις του βουρλίζονταν, συμπέρανα ότι μιλούσες για την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και τον καπιταλισμό. Αν έσφαλα, ζητώ συγνώμη.

Και θα μπορούσαμε να συνεχίσουμε σ' αυτό το στυλ χαριτωμένης "επιχειρηματολογίας" επ' άπειρον, αλλά είμαι ψηλή κοπέλα και δεν μπορώ να κρύβομαι πίσω από το δάχτυλό μου, συμπάθα με.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 25, 2013)

Και, δηλαδή, πού να τολμούσα να βάλω κανένα τέτοιο λίκνο για να δούμε κάποια οικονομικά στοιχεία σε αριθμούς και να τα συγκρίνουμε με όσα έχουμε ακούσει και διαβάσει ως τώρα.

Κάποια στιγμή θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να συζητήσουμε πώς προτιμά να αντλεί ο καθένας μας πληροφορίες --από μια συγκεκριμένη πηγή με συγκεκριμένη οπτική γωνία, κατεύθυνση και ατζέντα (πράγμα που έχει τα καλά του, γιατί μας γλιτώνει από χρόνο και ζαλούρα, άσε που επιβεβαιώνει και τις ήδη εδραιωμένες αντιλήψεις του) ή ψάχνοντας όσες περισσότερες (και αντικρουόμενες) πηγές μπορεί και αντιπαραβάλλοντάς τες όσο πιο εξονυχιστικά του επιτρέπουν τα, πεπερασμένα, χρονικά και άλλα μέσα του;


----------



## anef (Mar 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, ο θάνατος ήταν κάτι προδιαγεγραμμένο και η φράση "ο ασθενής πεθαίνει από AIDS" ό,τι πιο οριστικό και αμετάκλητο μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς. Το δε "αναλύουμε επί μακρόν τις αιτίες... αυτό μου θυμίζουν αυτές οι αναλύσεις" προσωπικά το ερμήνευσα ως υποτιμητικό της νοημοσύνης όσων προβαίνουν σε αυτές τις αναλύσεις, απλώς και μόνο επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιούν τα εργαλεία που εσύ θα θεωρούσες πρόσφορα.



Τελευταία φορά που ασχολούμαι με τέτοιου είδους παρελκυστικά σχόλια: 1) Στις παρομοιώσεις και μεταφορές η ομοιότητα με την πραγματικότητα αφορά συνήθως *ένα * στοιχείο, όλα τ' άλλα είναι άσχετα. Καμία σχέση δεν είχε ό,τι είπα με θάνατο. Είπα: ασχολείται το άρθρο με τα _δευτερεύοντα _και αφήνει απ' έξω τα _πρωτεύοντα_, τόσο απλά. Δεν ήξερα ότι απαγορεύονται τα σχήματα λόγου στη Λεξιλογία. 
2) Καμία σχέση δεν είχε ό,τι είπα με τη _νοημοσύνη _κανενός. Δε συνηθίζω να κάνω τέτοιες υποθέσεις για τους ανθρώπους. Το σχόλιο αφορούσε διαφωνία με _πολιτική _θέση και _πολιτική _οπτική γωνία. Σχόλια, αντίθετα, για τη δική μου νοημοσύνη έχω υποστεί πολλές φορές, και άμεσα και έμμεσα εδώ μέσα. Ήταν ένας από τους λόγους που σταμάτησα για ένα μεγάλο διάστημα να γράφω στην πολιτική ενότητα.



bernardina said:


> Όσο για τις "πραγματικές απόψεις που πραγματικά διατυπώθηκαν κατά καιρούς", φοβάμαι πως είναι έτσι όπως τις περιγράφεις μόνο στη δική σου αντίληψη. Εγώ δεν είδα ποτέ κανέναν να ισχυρίζεται ότι η ΕΕ είναι φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα με σκοπό την παγκόσμια ειρήνη. Ακόμα και οι πιο εξωγήινες απόψεις που έχουν εκφραστεί κατά καιρούς εδώ μέσα, αυτό δεν τόλμησαν ποτέ να το ισχυριστούν.



Κανείς δε διατύπωσε έτσι ακριβώς αυτό που λέω, ότι δηλ. η ΕΕ είναι «φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα» (ένας από τους λόγους που έβαλα _υποθετικό _πλαίσιο). Όταν όμως κάποιος επαινεί την ΕΕ που «μας δίνει λεφτά» (κι εμείς τα πετάμε -συνήθως έτσι πάει το επιχείρημα), χωρίς συζήτηση για το _γιατί _ και με _ποια ανταλλάγματα_ μας δίνει λεφτά, για μένα αυτό _περίπου _(όπως είπα εξαρχής) ισοδυναμεί με το η «ΕΕ είναι φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα». Κατανοητό, ελπίζω. Το άλλο για την ειρήνη έχει ειπωθεί και ακριβώς. Να σημειώσω ότι είμαι εδώ απ' το 2008 και είσαι απ' το 2012, άρα είναι πιθανό να έχω παρακολουθήσει πολύ περισσότερες συζητήσεις από σένα.



bernardina said:


> Α, και επειδή μιλάμε για χώρες μέλη της ΕΕ οι οποίες -επίσης την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, πριν μερικές ώρες, δηλαδή- με τον καπιταλισμό και τις στρεβλώσεις του βουρλίζονταν, συμπέρανα ότι μιλούσες για την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και τον καπιταλισμό. Αν έσφαλα, ζητώ συγνώμη.



Ακριβώς, μίλησα και για τα δύο, με _διαφορετικό τρόπο για το καθένα_. Εξήγησα ad nauseam παραπάνω, δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσω.

Επίσης, δεν είπα πουθενά ότι έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με οικονομικά στοιχεία και αριθμούς, την οπτική γωνία εξέτασής τους σχολίασα, έλεος.



> Κάποια στιγμή θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να συζητήσουμε πώς προτιμά να αντλεί ο καθένας μας πληροφορίες --από μια συγκεκριμένη πηγή με συγκεκριμένη οπτική γωνία, κατεύθυνση και ατζέντα (πράγμα που έχει τα καλά του, γιατί μας γλιτώνει από χρόνο και ζαλούρα, άσε που επιβεβαιώνει και τις ήδη εδραιωμένες αντιλήψεις του) ή ψάχνοντας όσες περισσότερες (και αντικρουόμενες) πηγές μπορεί και αντιπαραβάλλοντάς τες όσο πιο εξονυχιστικά του επιτρέπουν τα, πεπερασμένα, χρονικά και άλλα μέσα του;



Απόλαυση, πραγματικά! Ειδικά εκείνα τα πεπερασμένα χρονικά _και άλλα_ μέσα. Τι αριστοτεχνικό!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 25, 2013)

anef said:


> Σχόλια, αντίθετα, για τη δική μου νοημοσύνη έχω υποστεί πολλές φορές, και άμεσα και έμμεσα εδώ μέσα. Ήταν ένας από τους λόγους που σταμάτησα για ένα μεγάλο διάστημα να γράφω στην πολιτική ενότητα.



Το πολύ ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι από το 2012 που είμαι όντως εδώ μέσα (τιμή μου που παρακολουθείς από πότε γράφω), σε έχω δει να σχολιάζεις σχεδόν αποκλειστικά και μόνο στην πολιτική ενότητα. Και δεν ξέρεις πόσο θα ήθελα να δω τη συμβολή σου σ' αυτά που μας απασχολούν κατά κύριο λόγο (εννοώ γλωσσικό, φυσικά).
Όσο για τη νοημοσύνη σου, προσωπικά δεν την υποτίμησα ποτέ. Κάθε άλλο.


ΥΓ. Χαίρομαι που βρίσκεις απολαυστικά και αριστοτεχνικά κάποια σχόλιά μου, αφού τα υπόλοιπα σού φαίνονται παρελκυστικά και σε ενοχλούν. Γι' αυτό λέω να μη σε ενοχλήσω περισσότερο. Κρίμα που για την ταμπακιέρα δεν καταφέραμε τελικά να κουβεντιάσουμε.


----------



## anef (Mar 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Το πολύ ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι από το 2012 που είμαι όντως εδώ μέσα (τιμή μου που παρακολουθείς από πότε γράφω), σε έχω δει να σχολιάζεις σχεδόν αποκλειστικά και μόνο στην πολιτική ενότητα. Και δεν ξέρεις πόσο θα ήθελα να δω τη συμβολή σου σ' αυτά που μας απασχολούν κατά κύριο λόγο (εννοώ γλωσσικό, φυσικά).



Δεν σε παρακολουθώ από πότε γράφεις, είδα την ημερομηνία εγγραφής σου απλά. Τα γλωσσικά σχόλιά μου θα τα δεις σε πάρα πολλά παλιότερα, κυρίως, νήματα (και είναι περισσότερα απ' τα πολιτικά -όχι ότι σου οφείλω και εξηγήσεις).


----------



## anef (Mar 25, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Μια άλλη οπτική.



Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα στοιχεία του άρθρου. Γενικά, τα επιχειρήματα για «διόγκωση του χρηματοπιστωτικού τομέα» και για «ξέπλυμα βρώμικου χρήματος» που χρησιμοποιούνται τώρα από την ΕΕ για την ισοπέδωση της Κύπρου είναι για γέλια: ο χρηματοπιστωτικός τομέας ήταν μεγάλος αλλά διογκώθηκε ακριβώς _μετά _την ένταξη της Κύπρου στην ΕΕ, ενώ το ξέπλυμα βρώμικου χρήματος είναι μια απ' τις δουλειές που κάνουν _όλες _οι τράπεζες (ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 25, 2013)

anef said:


> [...]ενώ το ξέπλυμα βρώμικου χρήματος είναι μια απ' τις δουλειές που κάνουν _όλες _οι τράπεζες (ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα).


Αυτό είναι σαν να λέμε πως το ένα κακό δικαιολογεί το άλλο: ο Γιάννης κλέβει το Γιώργο, αλλά δεν πειράζει, γιατί και ο Πέτρος κλέβει το Δημήτρη, για να μη σας πω ότι και η Μαρία κλέβει τη Σούλα. Κατά τα λοιπά, οι ολιγάρχες που έχουν τώρα τα λεφτά τους στην Κύπρο δεν τα έχουν αποκτήσει επειδή δουλεύουν σε κολχόζ, μην κρυβόμαστε και πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας.

Επίσης, επειδή στη Ρωσία παραβιάζεται συστηματικά το άρθρο 17 της ΕΔΑΔ (δικαίωμα στην περιουσία), δηλαδή το κράτος βρίσκει μια πρόφαση, ρίχνει τους επιχειρηματίες στη φυλακή και τους παίρνει τις εταιρείες και τις περιουσίες, υπάρχουν πολλοί πλούσιοι Ρώσοι που έχουν πάρει τα χρήματά τους από τη Ρωσία και τα έχουν πάει στο εξωτερικό - προφανώς για να μη βρεθούν μια μέρα στη φυλακή επειδή το κράτος αποφάσισε να τους πάρει τα χρήματα.

Ο τίτλος του άρθρου επίσης δεν νομίζω ότι ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα (Repeat After Me, Cyprus Is (Was) Not a Tax Haven). Η Κύπρος έχει flat tax 10%, ή τουλάχιστον είχε μέχρι τώρα, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν, ας πούμε, δικηγορικά γραφεία που στεγάζουν τις «έδρες» δεκάδων εταιρειών το καθένα. Σε πολλές από τις εταιρείες αυτές, μέτοχοι είναι άλλες εταιρείες, στις οποίες μέτοχοι είναι άλλες εταιρείες που εδρεύουν στα Κέιμαν και αλλού, και βοηθούν την πλουτοκρατία να κρύψει τον πλούτο της. Και τώρα που μίλησα για πλουτοκρατία, στην Ελλάδα ας πούμε ζητούσε ο λαός την κρίση να πληρώσει η πλουτοκρατία, δηλαδή οι τράπεζες και δη οι μεγαλοκαταθέτες. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς έφτασε να θεωρείται ξαφνικά αυτό «ισοπέδωση», ούτε το πώς έφτασε να θεωρείται βιώσιμη εναλλακτική επιλογή να πληρώσουν οι Κύπριοι συνταξιούχοι την κρίση μέσω των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων τους.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2013)

Έστω ότι τυπώναμε 0,38% περισσότερα ευρώ (ο αριθμός είναι εντελώς υποθετικός) για να δώσουμε αυτά τα λεφτά στην κυβέρνηση της Κύπρου να στηρίξει τον τραπεζικό παράδεισο (ή καθαρτήριο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) της Κύπρου, με συνέπεια να πέσει η αξία του ευρώ και η αγοραστική δύναμη του Ευρωπαίου (που χρησιμοποιεί ευρώ) κατά ένα αντίστοιχο ποσοστό (το εντελώς υποθετικό 0,38%). Δεν θα ήταν λιγότερο οδυνηρό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 25, 2013)

Μπορεί και όχι. Δεν είμαστε Αμερική, η οικονομική ένωσή μας είναι ακόμη σε νηπιακό στάδιο. Είμαστε εκεί που ήταν η ΗΠΑ το 1834. Για να το πω απλά, δεν είμαστε ικανοί να αντιμετωπίσουμε τις συνέπειες καμμιάς τολμηρής χρηματοοικονομικής κίνησης εντός της ένωσής μας. Και, κακά τα ψέματα, το τύπωμα χρήματος θέλει τόλμη. Κάποιες χώρες της Ευρώπης έχουν κατακαεί απ' τον χυλό με το τύπωμα χρήματος, στο παρελθόν, και φαντάζομαι ότι θα φυσάνε και το κρέας βαθιάς κατάψυξης.


----------



## SBE (Mar 25, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρουσα απορία Νίκελ. 

Μερικές άλλες σκόρπιες σκέψεις:

Η Κύπρος, όπως κι άλλα μικρά μέρη, δεν έκανε τίποτα εξωφρενικό που στράφηκε στα τραπεζικά. Πως αλλιώς θα εξασφαλίσει ένα καλό βιοτικό επίπεδο και ανάπτυξη μια χώρα με μικρό πληθυσμό και ελάχιστους φυσικούς πόρους; Είναι τυχαίο ότι το ίδιο έκαναν Ισλανδία, Παρθένες Νήσοι, Καϊμάν κλπ Ξέρουν όλοι αυτοί ότι ο τουρισμός δεν είναι βαριά βιομηχανία (παρά το σχετικό σλόγκαν).

Η Κύπρος χρειάστηκε να προσαρμοστεί στις ευρωπαϊκές απαιτήσεις με την είσοδό της στην ΕΕ, δηλαδή να βάλει κάποια όρια στις τράπεζές της. Αυτό δεν το έκανε ακούσια. Οι Κύπριοι δέχτηκαν να ανταλλάξουν ένα μέρος του πλούτου τους και της ποιότητας ζωής τους για να αποκτήσουν τη σιγουριά της ΕΕ στα γεωπολιτικά τους προβλήματα και πραγματικά λειτουργεί υπέρ τους η συμμετοχή στην ΕΕ. Επιτέλους, ας το πει και κανένας (όχι Λεξιλόγος), γιατί κάνουμε ότι δεν το βλέπουμε.

Τελικά το χειρότερο που πέτυχε το δικό μας κούρεμα ήταν να αποσταθεροποιηθεί η Κυπριακή οικονομία και να χάσουν το αποθεματικό τους διάφορα νομικά πρόσωπα της Ελλάδας. Αυτό το είχε σκεφτεί κανείς όταν φωνάζαμε να μας χαριστούν τα χρέη; 

Επειδή δεν το διάβασα αυτό το άρθρο στην αρχή της συζήτησης, ποια ήταν η κεντρική του ιδέα; Ότι η Κύπρος φαλίρισε γιατί έφτιαξε δρόμους και λιμάνια μετά το '08; Εγώ που πήγα στην Κύπρο το 2005 είδα και δρόμους και λιμάνια και όλα να δουλεύουν ρολόι και γενικά μια χώρα που ευημερεί σωστά (όχι σαν την Ελλάδα που ευημερία ήταν το τσιμέντωμα κάθε παραλίας και οι δρόμοι παρέμεναν κατσικόδρομοι), το δημόσιο λειτουργούσε σωστά, η οργάνωση ήταν καλή, οι μισθοί μεγαλύτεροι από της Ελλάδας κλπ κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Κάποιες χώρες της Ευρώπης έχουν κατακαεί απ' τον χυλό με το τύπωμα χρήματος, στο παρελθόν, και φαντάζομαι ότι θα φυσάνε και το κρέας βαθιάς κατάψυξης.



Έλλη, ποιές δεν έχουν κατακαεί με τον πληθωρισμό ιστορικά; Το ΗΒ; Η Σουηδία;
Όλες οι άλλες έχουν περάσει το σενάριο πολλές φορές.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 25, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και τώρα που μίλησα για πλουτοκρατία, στην Ελλάδα ας πούμε ζητούσε ο λαός την κρίση να πληρώσει η πλουτοκρατία, δηλαδή οι τράπεζες και δη οι μεγαλοκαταθέτες. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς έφτασε να θεωρείται ξαφνικά αυτό «ισοπέδωση», ούτε το πώς έφτασε να θεωρείται βιώσιμη εναλλακτική επιλογή να πληρώσουν οι Κύπριοι συνταξιούχοι την κρίση μέσω των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων τους.



Καλή η ερώτησή σου, και ακόμα καλύτερο θα ήταν να ακούγαμε την άποψη της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης επ' αυτού.
Όταν όμως ένας πολιτικός σχηματισμός αντί να φροντίζει να οικοδομήσει μια συγκροτημένη και ρεαλιστική εναλλακτική λύση κάνει απλά σημαία του το αντιμνημόνιο, τότε η πολιτική συνέπεια καταρρέει και όλα είναι δυνατά. Ακόμη και η στρατηγική συμμαχία με τον κύριο μας-ψεκάζουν-για-να-μας-πάρουν-το-ουράνιο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μερικές άλλες σκόρπιες σκέψεις:


Ωραία, αλλά θέλω απαντήσεις και σε άλλα ερωτήματα, π.χ.

(α) Δίνει η Ευρώπη τα λεφτά έστω και αν διατηρηθεί το ίδιο μοντέλο ανάπτυξης στο νησί;

(β) Τι κάνεις με τους υπόλοιπους χρεωμένους που αρχίζουν να ζητάνε ίδια μεταχείριση για τα δικά τους χρέη;


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 25, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Καλή η ερώτησή σου, και ακόμα καλύτερο θα ήταν να ακούγαμε την άποψη της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης επ' αυτού.
> Όταν όμως ένας πολιτικός σχηματισμός αντί να φροντίζει να οικοδομήσει μια συγκροτημένη και ρεαλιστική εναλλακτική λύση κάνει απλά σημαία του το αντιμνημόνιο, τότε η πολιτική συνέπεια καταρρέει και όλα είναι δυνατά. Ακόμη και η στρατηγική συμμαχία με τον κύριο μας-ψεκάζουν-για-να-μας-πάρουν-το-ουράνιο.



Αυτή είναι η μία άποψη του πράγματος. Εμένα πιο πολύ με παραξενεύει τ' ότι η «μνημονιακή» πλευρά υιοθετεί ως βιώσιμη και θεμιτή μία πρακτική (κούρεμα των καταθέσεων) η οποία αντιβαίνει στην φιλελεύθερη/νεοφιλελεύθερη θεώρηση. Πόσο μάλλον όταν πάλι προσπαθεί να δικαιολογηθεί σε ηθικολογικές βάσεις (μαύρο χρήμα, Ρώσοι ολιγάρχες κλπ.).


----------



## SBE (Mar 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> (α) Δίνει η Ευρώπη τα λεφτά έστω και αν διατηρηθεί το ίδιο μοντέλο ανάπτυξης στο νησί;


Νομίζω ότι ήταν ξεκάθαρο πως όχι, εφόσον λένε ότι στόχος είναι το μαύρο χρήμα. 



> (β) Τι κάνεις με τους υπόλοιπους χρεωμένους που αρχίζουν να ζητάνε ίδια μεταχείριση για τα δικά τους χρέη;



Βρε νίκελ εδώ φωνάζουνε από ΕΕ μεριά ότι η κάθε χώρα είναι διαφορετική περίπτωση, δηλαδή είναι ξεκάθαρο εδώ και χρόνια ότι σε κάθε νέο πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει διαφορετική λύση. Το οποίο είναι αναπόφευκτο ούτως ή άλλως, αφού τα πράγματα εξελίσσονται Αν π.χ. η Κύπρος είχε πρόβλημα πριν μερικά χρόνια, που δεν είχε προηγηθεί κρίση, θα ήταν άλλη η αντιμετώπιση.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 25, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Εμένα πιο πολύ με παραξενεύει τ' ότι η «μνημονιακή» πλευρά υιοθετεί ως βιώσιμη και θεμιτή μία πρακτική (κούρεμα των καταθέσεων) η οποία αντιβαίνει στην φιλελεύθερη/νεοφιλελεύθερη θεώρηση. Πόσο μάλλον όταν πάλι προσπαθεί να δικαιολογηθεί σε ηθικολογικές βάσεις (μαύρο χρήμα, Ρώσοι ολιγάρχες κλπ.).


Δηλαδή τι πιστεύεις εσύ ότι συμβαίνει; Και, σε παρακαλώ, μη θεωρήσεις την ερώτησή μου επιθετική ή κάτι τέτοιο - απλώς μου προξενεί εντύπωση η παραπάνω διατύπωση, γιατί μου φαίνεται να πηγαίνει κάπως έτσι: το μνημόνιο είναι κακό, όσοι το υπερασπίζονται είναι κι αυτοί κακοί, άρα για να θέλουν* κούρεμα των καταθέσεων του Αμπράμοβιτς κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα (ζητώ συγγνώμη για την υπεραπλούστευση, το κάνω για οικονομία λόγου).

_________________
* Που δεν θέλουν όλοι.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 25, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Εμένα πιο πολύ με παραξενεύει τ' ότι η «μνημονιακή» πλευρά υιοθετεί ως βιώσιμη και θεμιτή μία πρακτική (κούρεμα των καταθέσεων) η οποία αντιβαίνει στην φιλελεύθερη/νεοφιλελεύθερη θεώρηση.



Δηλαδή οι άλλες πρακτικές που υιοθετεί η "μνημονιακή" πλευρά και αντιβαίνουν εξίσου τη φιλελεύθερη/νεοφιλελεύθερη θεώρηση (αύξηση του ΦΠΑ, έκτακτοι φόροι στην ακίνητη περιουσία, αύξηση φόρων στα καύσιμα, οριζόντιες περικοπές σε μισθούς κλπ κλπ κλπ) δεν σε παραξενεύουν; Για να μη μιλήσω για το διαρκώς μεταβαλλόμενο νομικό πλαίσιο που καταργεί πλήρως το rule of law, τη θεμέλια λίθο του φιλελευθερισμού. Τα μόνα μέτρα που επίμονα προτείνει η τρόικα και απορρέουν από τη φιλελεύθερη ιδεολογία είναι οι αποκρατικοποιήσεις, οι απολύσεις δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και η απελευθέρωση των κλειστών επαγγελμάτων. Αυτά ακριβώς δηλαδή που αποφεύγουμε σαν τον διάολο να κάνουμε. 

Εξάλλου, ποιοι από το μνημονιακό στρατόπεδο είναι φιλελεύθεροι; Ο Σαμαράς, που κάποτε έριξε την -όντως φιλελεύθερη- κυβέρνηση Μητσοτάκη για να μην πουληθεί ο ΟΤΕ; Ή που ως Υπουργός Πολιτισμού το 2009 μετέφερε δικαιοδοτικά τον ναό του Επικούριου Απόλλωνα από την Ηλεία στη Μεσσηνία; Ή μήπως ο Βενιζέλος και ο Κουβέλης, που ακούνε φιλελευθερισμό και βγάζουν σπυριά; Ο μόνος έλληνας πολιτικός που δηλώνει ανοιχτά φιλελεύθερος είναι ο Μάνος, ο οποίος στις εκλογές του Μαΐου δεν πήρε ούτε 2%.

Για μένα το περίεργο είναι ότι υπάρχουν μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν πραγματικά ότι τα όσα συμβαίνουν στην Ελλάδα του μνημονίου σχετίζονται στο ελάχιστο με τον (νεο)φιλελευθερισμό.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 25, 2013)

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι Αμπράμοβιτς αυτού του κόσμου, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πριν δύο χρόνια οι «μνημονιακοί» (πάλι σε εισαγωγικά) είχαν ξεσηκωθεί κατά της τωρινής αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης όταν θεώρησαν ότι είχα προτείνει ένα αντίστοιχο μέτρο για τις ελληνικές καταθέσεις, ασχέτως του εάν δεν είχε προταθεί τίποτα τέτοιο, αλλά απλά ήταν βολικό να ερμηνευτεί ως τέτοιο. Άμα θέλουν να πατάξουν το μαύρο χρήμα, δεν είναι ανάγκη να κοιτάνε στην άλλη άκρη της Μεσογείου, υπάρχουν και χώρες πιο κοντά στην Κεντρική Ευρώπη.

Αυτό είχε και το νόημα του συνδέσμου που ανέβασα πριν. Το ζήτημα δεν είναι το τι ξέρουμε για την Κύπρο ότι κάνει, αλλά η μεταχείριση της εντός μιας υπερεθνικής κοινότητας η οποία στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής την δέχτηκε έχοντας πλήρη γνώση για το (άτυπο, σε κόντεξτ διεθνούς πολιτικής) «ποιόν» της. 

Panadeli, συμφωνώ μαζί σου, όλα σχετικά είναι -ακόμη και στο τι ευαγγελίζεται κανείς ότι πιστεύει και στο τι πράττει. Αλλά με δεδομένο αυτόν τον σχετικισμό, είναι τουλάχιστον αποπροσανατολιστικό -μη πω και φτηνό- να ψάχνει κανείς να βρει ευκαιρίες να την πει στον Σύριζα για να δικαιολογήσει την δική του Τίνα.

Τώρα, για τη φιλελευθεροσύνη του Μητσοτάκη, ε, ας το αφήσουμε καλύτερα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 25, 2013)

Εγώ έχω άλλη απορία: Θεωρούμε ότι η πολιτική Μέρκελ-Σόιμπλε είναι φιλελεύθερη ή νεοφιλελεύθερη ή οτιδήποτε-φιλελεύθερη; Ξέρω ότι ο όρος χριστιανοδημοκρατία δεν μας είναι οικείος, αλλά μήπως ο όρος συντηρητική-λαϊκή δεξιά μάς λέει κάτι;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 25, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οι Αμπράμοβιτς αυτού του κόσμου [...]


Δεν συμφωνώ. Όσο για την Κύπρο, η πρόταση για κούρεμα των καταθέσεων έγινε επειδή η Κύπρος βρέθηκε να χρωστάει, και κάποιος έπρεπε να πληρώσει. Διαφωνείς ότι το κούρεμα των μεγαλοκαταθετών είναι πιο δίκαιο μέτρο από το να πληρώσει ο Κύπριος συνταξιούχος;


----------



## panadeli (Mar 25, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Αλλά με δεδομένο αυτόν τον σχετικισμό, είναι τουλάχιστον αποπροσανατολιστικό -μη πω και φτηνό- να ψάχνει κανείς να βρει ευκαιρίες να την πει στον Σύριζα για να δικαιολογήσει την δική του Τίνα.



Τι εννοείς με αυτό; Ότι δεν πρέπει να ασκώ κριτική στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ επειδή είναι αποπροσανατολιστικό; Δηλαδή ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι υπεράνω κριτικής; Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.

Ούτε είπα εγώ ποτέ ότι δεν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές. Μια χαρά εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν. Αρκεί να διατυπώνονται σαφώς, να ξέρουμε κι εμείς ποιες είναι. Ο κομουνισμός, για παράδειγμα, που προτείνει το ΚΚΕ, είναι μια σαφώς διατυπωμένη εναλλακτική λύση. Σου αρέσει; Ψηφίζεις ΚΚΕ. Δεν σου αρέσει; Δεν ψηφίζεις ΚΚΕ. 

Το πρόβλημα που έχω με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι ότι η εναλλακτική λύση που λέει ότι έχει δεν είναι επ' ουδενί σαφώς διατυπωμένη. Αλλά και εκεί όπου υποτίθεται ότι είναι σαφώς διατυπωμένη, οι επίσημες θέσεις του κόμματος δεν έχουν κανενός είδους λογική συνέπεια. Όταν, για παράδειγμα, ρωτούν τον πρόεδρο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ από πού θα χρηματοδοτήσει την αύξηση των μισθών και συντάξεων, λέει ότι θα θεσπίσει περιουσιολόγιο και θα φορολογήσει τον πλούτο, δηλαδή την κινητή και ακίνητη περιουσία. Αλλά όταν προτείνεται μια τέτοια ακριβώς λύση για την Κύπρο, φορολόγηση δηλαδή της κινητής περιουσίας των πλουσίων, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ την απορρίπτει. Και μάλιστα ο Δραγασάκης προτείνει η διάσωση των κυπριακών τραπεζών σε πρώτη φάση να βασιστεί στην έκδοση "λαϊκού ομολόγου" και στην αξιοποίηση των πόρων των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων! Με άλλα λόγια, ότι αντί να πληρώσουν οι πλούσιοι καταθέτες για τη διάσωση των τραπεζών, θα πρέπει να πληρώσουν οι μισθωτοί και οι συνταξιούχοι. Δηλαδή να βάλουν το χέρι στην τσέπη οι φτωχοί για να σώσουν τους πλούσιους.

Μπορώ να επισημάνω αυτή τη λογική ασυνέπεια ή μήπως αποπροσανατολίζω πάλι;



Cadmian said:


> Τώρα, για τη φιλευθεροσύνη του Μητσοτάκη, ε, ας το αφήσουμε καλύτερα...



Το μόνο που είπα είναι ότι εκείνη η κυβέρνηση πράγματι έκανε πράγματα που μπορούν δικαίως να χαρακτηριστούν νεοφιλελεύθερα (έκλεισε δημόσιους οργανισμούς απολύοντας το προσωπικό, ξεκίνησε ένα βαρβάτο πρόγραμμα αποκρατικοποιήσεων και εισήγαγε μέτρα απελευθέρωσης της αγοράς, όπως η μερική απασχόληση, το ελαστικό ωράριο, η απελευθέρωση του ωραρίου των καταστημάτων, η κατάργηση του ενοικιοστασίου, η κατάργηση της διατίμησης σε διάφορα προϊόντα κ.α.). Εξάλλου ο ίδιος ο Μητσοτάκης ποτέ δεν έκρυψε τον θαυμασμό του για τη Θάτσερ. Οπότε το να κατηγορήσεις τον Μητσοτάκη για νεοφιλελεύθερο έχει μια κάποια βάση. Αλλά όχι τον Παπανδρέου, τον Σαμαρά, τον Βενιζέλο ή τον Κουβέλη. Ούτε καν τον Καραμανλή.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 25, 2013)

Παλάβρα, νομίζω ότι χάνεις το νόημα. Το θέμα δεν είναι τι πιστεύω εγώ, εσύ, ο οποιοσδήποτε, και το τι λέγεται (άτυπα, πάντα) για το ποιος πρέπει να επωμιστεί το βάρος του χρέους και τις πηγές του τραπεζικού πλούτου στην Κύπρο, αλλά τ' ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολιτική σε τέτοιο επίπεδο με ηθικολογικούς ή ιδεολογικούς όρους. Γιατί αν σε αυτό το άνωθεν επιβαλλόμενο κούρεμα καταθέσεων χρησιμοποιείται ως δικαιολογία ο παράνομος πλούτος και το μαύρο χρήμα, θα'χει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πάνω σε τι δικαιολογίες θα στηριχτεί το επόμενο κούρεμα (σε άλλη χώρα), το οποίο ίσως να μην ακουμπήσει καν τα υψηλά εισοδήματα. Ήδη βιώνουμε την πολιτική με το πρόσχημα του «διεφθαρμένου λαού». Δεν θέλω να κάνω την Κασσάνδρα, μακάρι να είμαι λάθος, αλλά εδώ θα είμαστε αν και όταν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. 

Panadeli, δεν προσπαθώ να κάνω τον υπερασπιστή του σύριζα σε καμία περίπτωση. Κττμγ, το θέμα της Κύπρου είναι καθαρά τεχνικό και επιδέχεται διαφόρων προσεγγίσεων. Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα, είναι εντελώς απλουστευτικό να μιλάμε για τον σύριζα που θέλει να επωμιστούν το ξελάσπωμα οι φτωχοί. Ή γενικά για την στάση της ευρωπαϊκής αριστεράς, στο συγκεκριμένο πάντα ζήτημα.

Δρ, δηλώνω άγνοια. Αλλά με ενδιαφέρει να ακούσω κάτι με βάση αυτή την προσέγγιση.

Έντιτ: Όλα αυτά, βέβαια, είναι τελείως θεωρητικά σε αυτό το στάδιο. Κουβέντα κάνουμε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2013)

Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να συμμετέχω σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση (φταίει μια θηλιά που όλο σφίγγεται) ούτε καν να συνεχίσω την ερώτηση που εγώ ξεκίνησα (δεν πειράζει -- τον άλλο μήνα), αλλά, μια και το ανέφερε ο Καδμείος, η Κύπρος μπορεί να τρελάνει όλα τα σετ επιχειρημάτων: αδέλφια μας μεν, αλλά παράδεισος της φούσκας που ξορκίζουμε δε, κούρεμα των πλουσίων και ενδεχομένως μαφιόζων μεν, με πιθανή συνέπεια να πεινάσουν αθώοι δε, και πάει λέγοντας. Άντε να βγάλεις λογικές, συνεκτικές απόψεις από τέτοια πράγματα, ιδίως όταν δεν ξέρεις πού θα κάτσει τελικά η μπίλια.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 25, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Παλάβρα, νομίζω ότι χάνεις το νόημα. Το θέμα δεν είναι τι πιστεύω εγώ, εσύ, ο οποιοσδήποτε, και το τι λέγεται (άτυπα, πάντα) για το ποιος πρέπει να επωμιστεί το βάρος του χρέους και τις πηγές του τραπεζικού πλούτου στην Κύπρο, αλλά τ' ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολιτική σε τέτοιο επίπεδο με ηθικολογικούς ή ιδεολογικούς όρους.


Ωστόσο εδώ κάνουμε συζήτηση εγώ, εσύ και όσοι επιλέξουν να συμμετάσχουν εδώ, και εκφράζουμε την άποψη που έχουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι. Δεν εκφράζουμε τις απόψεις που έχουν άλλοι - γι' αυτό και σε ρώτησα τη γνώμη σου. 

Όσο για την πολιτική ηθικολογία, κι εμένα με έχει κουράσει - όμως νομίζω ότι εδώ χάνεις εσύ το νόημα. Το θέμα είναι ότι από κάπου πρέπει να βρεθούν τα λεφτά. Αυτό είναι αντικειμενικό, και τίθεται χωρίς συναισθηματισμούς. Συναισθηματισμοί προκύπτουν όταν ακούγονται απόψεις του στιλ «εθνικό ξεπούλημα», «οργανωμένο σχέδιο εξόντωσης του κυπριακού λαού» κλπ. Για μένα, το θέμα είναι ότι όταν σου λείπουν λεφτά, είναι καλύτερο να τα πάρεις από τον Αμπράμοβιτς, παρά από τη γιαγιά στην Πάφο που περιμένει κάθε μήνα τη σύνταξή της. Εκτός κι αν περιμένεις να τα πάρεις από αλλού - οπότε πάσο. Από πού, όμως;


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 25, 2013)

Ενώ το δίπολο Αμπράμοβιτς-γιαγιάς στην Πάφο στερείται συναισθηματισμού και ηθικολογίας; 

Δεν βαριέσαι, έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα αυτά θεωρητικά είναι, το έχουμε ήδη ξεκαθαρίσει :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 25, 2013)

Ενώ όταν το δίπολο ήταν γιαγιά στην ελληνική επαρχία-κακός Έλληνας κεφαλαιοκράτης δεν είχαμε ηθικολογία; Επίσης, α) εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έθεσα δίπολο, διότι μίλησα και για εναλλακτική λύση, και τρίτη ή τέταρτη ή πέμπτη (θυμίζω ότι μιλάμε πάντα για την Κύπρο τώρα, όχι για την παγκόσμια κατάσταση σε Χ χρόνια όταν θα έχει γίνει το οτιδήποτε ψ), και β) αποφεύγεις να απαντήσεις. Αλλά αφού τα έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει, κακώς μπαίνω κι εγώ σε συζητήσεις.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 25, 2013)

Παραβλέποντας το γεγονός ότι είναι είναι άτοπη η σύγκριση μεταξύ γιαγιάδων και κεφαλαιοκρατών (κι ούτε καταλαβαίνω από που τρύπωσε στη συζήτηση, μιλάμε για εξ ορισμού άλλα μεγέθη και άλλες οικονομίες), εξακολουθώ να μην βλέπω τι νόημα έχουν αυτές οι συγκρίσεις και οι υπεραπλουστεύσεις. Εσύ ξεκίνησες να μιλάς απ' τη μια μεριά για φτωχούς καταθέτες κι απ' την άλλη για πλούσιους Ρώσους, άρα εσύ έθεσες και το δίπολο. Αυτό που σχολίασα εγώ είναι ότι α) οι αριθμοί δεν βγαίνουν για να δικαιολογήσουν παρέμβαση σε τέτοια βάση (τι να πει το Λουξεμβούργο, δηλαδή, αν το πάμε σε ζητήματα τραπεζικών μεγεθών), β) εμένα μου φαίνεται τουλάχιστον παράδοξο να κάνουν τέτοιου μεγέθους επιδρομή δικαιολογώντας την με τόσο λαϊκίστικο (ήτοι βεβιασμένο) τρόπο, γ) ότι είναι αστείο να επικαλούνται τέτοια αιτία τώρα από την στιγμή που η κατάσταση προϋπήρχε της ένταξης στην ΕΕ και το Ευρώ. 

Αν υπάρχει και κάτι που επιβεβαιώθηκε πάντως, στα δικά μου μάτια τουλάχιστον, είναι ότι είναι αδύνατο να υπάρξει ουσιαστική διαπραγμάτευση εντός του υπάρχοντος συστήματος. Με ή χωρίς Ρώσους ολιγάρχες και ηθικολόγους Γερμανούς δεξιούς. 

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι ποιον θα τα «πάρεις» (εξίσου λαϊκίστικα), το θέμα είναι τι εξασφαλίζει βιωσιμότητα σε μία οικονομία, ειδικά σε μία οικονομία που έχει διαρθρωθεί με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο και εστιάζει σε συγκεκριμένο τομέα, όπως είναι η Κυπριακή. Αν είναι να πιστέψω αυτά που διαβάζω (π.χ.), ακόμη κι αν δεν μπορώ να κάνω προβλέψεις με βάση την ελληνική εμπειρία, τότε δύσκολα θα αποβεί σωτήριο ένα ακόμη μνημόνιο, τόσο για την Κύπρο, αλλά και για το σύνολο της Ε.Ε. Ακόμη κι αν δικαιολογηθεί ως επιδρομή κατά της ρωσικής ολιγαρχίας. Οπότε, ακόμα κι αν τα πάρουνε, τι κερδίζουνε; Και στην επόμενη επιδρομή τι θα κερδίσουν;

Εναλλακτικές λύσεις; Κι ο Δραγασάκης πρότεινε, κι ο Τέκι Τσαν πρότεινε, και ο Λαπαβίτσας πρότεινε, ε, θα βγούνε κι άλλοι όψιμοι σωτήρες. Αλλά η απόφαση πάρθηκε, από'κει και πέρα...

Και το θέμα του να επεκταθεί η πρακτική του αναγκαστικού κουρέματος σε άλλες χώρες, ίσως να μην είναι ζήτημα εξελίξεων μετά από πολλά χρόνια.

Δεν ξέρω αν τόση ώρα προσπαθείς να εκμαιεύσεις κάτι άλλο από εμένα.


----------



## anef (Mar 26, 2013)

Δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω ό,τι γράψατε, αλλά απαντάω τουλάχιστον στα παρακάτω που απευθύνονται σε μένα κυρίως. Συγνώμη αν οι απαντήσεις εμπεριέχονται εν μέρει και σε επόμενα σχόλια.



Palavra said:


> Αυτό είναι σαν να λέμε πως το ένα κακό δικαιολογεί το άλλο: ο Γιάννης κλέβει το Γιώργο, αλλά δεν πειράζει, γιατί και ο Πέτρος κλέβει το Δημήτρη, για να μη σας πω ότι και η Μαρία κλέβει τη Σούλα. Κατά τα λοιπά, οι ολιγάρχες που έχουν τώρα τα λεφτά τους στην Κύπρο δεν τα έχουν αποκτήσει επειδή δουλεύουν σε κολχόζ, μην κρυβόμαστε και πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας.



Όχι, δεν είναι σα να λέμε αυτό (και) για τον εξής λόγο: δεν έχουν καταγγελθεί _συγκεκριμένες _περιπτώσεις ξεπλύματος χρήματος (που κι αυτό υποκριτικό θα ήταν αν το θυμόντουσαν _τώρα_) αλλά κατηγορείται _γενικά _το τραπεζικό σύστημα της Κύπρου για κάτι που είναι πασίγνωστο ότι γίνεται σε _όλα _τα τραπεζικά συστήματα. Και, από τη δική μου οπτική γωνία, _δεν είναι δυνατόν_ να μην συμβαίνει σε όλα τα τραπεζικά συστήματα. Υπάρχουν καταρχήν τόσοι τρόποι να διακινούνται κεφάλαια (εκ των οποίων οι περισσότεροι νόμιμοι) που είναι αδύνατον να ελέγξει κανείς τη νομιμότητα της προέλευσης των κεφαλαίων ακόμα κι αν ήθελε. Άσε που, ποιος δηλ. να ελέγξει; Γιάννης κερνάει Γιάννης πίνει είναι το σύστημα. Δες παραδείγματα «παρανομιών» μεγάλων εταιριών, π.χ. Siemens. Στήριξη στον Χίτλερ, καταναγκαστική εργασία, μίζες στις μισές ( ; ) κυβερνήσεις του κόσμου. Αποδεδειγμένα όλ' αυτά. Και; Μια χαρά ζει και βασιλεύει. Πιστεύει κανείς πως θα έχει πρόβλημα να πληρώνει πού και πού κάνα πρόστιμο; Εξυπηρετεί μάλιστα το πρόστιμο, γιατί βοηθάει να δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι το σύστημα είναι κατά βάση δίκαιο.



Palavra said:


> Και τώρα που μίλησα για πλουτοκρατία, στην Ελλάδα ας πούμε ζητούσε ο λαός την κρίση να πληρώσει η πλουτοκρατία, δηλαδή οι τράπεζες και δη οι μεγαλοκαταθέτες. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς έφτασε να θεωρείται ξαφνικά αυτό «ισοπέδωση», ούτε το πώς έφτασε να θεωρείται βιώσιμη εναλλακτική επιλογή να πληρώσουν οι Κύπριοι συνταξιούχοι την κρίση μέσω των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων τους.



Μα δεν πληρώνει την κρίση η «πλουτοκρατία» σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, ίσα-ίσα, ο συνταξιούχος και ο απλός εργαζόμενος την πληρώνει. 1. Οι μεγάλοι καταθέτες των κυπριακών τραπεζών ήδη έχουν βγάλει καταθέσεις μέσω των ξένων υποκαταστημάτων (ίσως και με άλλους τρόπους), άρα δεν θα υποστούν σοβαρό κούρεμα. Υποθέτω δε ότι οι μεγαλύτεροι απ' αυτούς δεν έχουν κεφάλαια μόνο σε μία τράπεζα. 2. Ακόμα και να υποστούν εκτεταμένο κούρεμα, αυτό εξαιρετικά δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί «πλήγμα κατά της πλουτοκρατίας»: κάποιοι καπιταλιστές θα χάσουν κάποια κεφάλαια (ήδη συμβαίνει αυτό με πολλούς τρόπους) _αλλά κάποιοι άλλοι θα κερδίσουν_. Μ' άλλα λόγια το να χτυπήσει η γερμανική πλουτοκρατία τη ρώσικη (αν υποθέσουμε ότι συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, που αμφιβάλλω) δεν συνεπάγεται κανένα όφελος για τον λαό (στους παγκόσμιους πολέμους «πλουτοκρατίες» χτυπήθηκαν μεταξύ τους, κι οι λαοί γίναν κιμάς). 3. Η «ισοπέδωση» προκύπτει από το βίαιο χτύπημα στα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, κεφάλαια πανεπιστημίων και άλλων ιδρυμάτων κλπ., και των μικρομεσαίων κύπριων επιχειρηματιών που θα αναγκαστούν από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη να απολύσουν προσωπικό ή δε θα μπορούν να πληρώσουν το προσωπικό που έχουν -με πολύ πιο βίαιο τρόπο απ' ό,τι στην Ελλάδα λόγω του χαρακτήρα του μέτρου.

Οι γερμανικές τράπεζες δε, ήδη διαφημίζουν το πόσο σίγουρες είναι και πόσο καλό είναι να καταθέτουν εκεί τα κεφάλαιά τους οι επιχειρηματίες. Υποθέτω, βέβαια, ότι όλο το ρώσικο κεφάλαιο που θα φύγει τώρα τρέχοντας απ' την Κύπρο, αυτοί θα το διώξουν, έτσι; Δεν ήταν δηλ. το κούρεμα ένας τρόπος να συγκεντρωθεί κεφάλαιο στις γερμανικές και άλλες δυτικές τράπεζες, αλλά αποστολή πάταξης του βρώμικου χρήματος από την αγία τριάδα-τρόικα...


----------



## pidyo (Mar 26, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ έχω (μεταξύ άλλων) την εξής απορία:
> 
> Από όσο κατάλαβα, κατηγορούνται η Κύπρος, το Λουξεμβούργο και η Μάλτα ως πλυντήρια, ασφαλείς προορισμοί για περίεργο χρήμα κλπ κλπ. Ας αφήσουμε το Λουξεμβούργο που είναι στην καρδιά όλων των καπιταλιστικών συστημάτων. Γιατί εκτοξεύτηκε το χρέος μόνο στην Κύπρο και όχι και στη Μάλτα, που στο κάτω της γραφής μπήκαν ταυτόχρονα και στην ΕΕ και στο ευρώ;



Επειδή έχεις την τάση να διατυπώνεις σημαντικές απορίες σε νήματα που αλλού τα πάει το κύμα, είπα να την επαναφέρω, γιατί ούτε γω έχω βρει ικανοποιητική απάντηση...

[Μετά θα εκτροχιάσω πάλι το νήμα ρωτώντας γιατί είναι πιο κατακριτέο ηθικά το ξέπλυμα χρήματος για το οποίο κατηγορείται η Κύπρος και τα άλλα πλυντήρια από τα δομημένα παράγωγα.]


----------



## anef (Mar 26, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Επειδή έχεις την τάση να διατυπώνεις σημαντικές απορίες σε νήματα που αλλού τα πάει το κύμα, είπα να την επαναφέρω, γιατί ούτε γω έχω βρει ικανοποιητική απάντηση...



Εγώ δε, έχω και απορία πάνω στην απορία :): γιατί συνδέονται (ή γιατί συνδέετε) τα πλυντήρια με το χρέος;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 26, 2013)

anef said:


> Μα δεν πληρώνει την κρίση η «πλουτοκρατία» σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, ίσα-ίσα, ο συνταξιούχος και ο απλός εργαζόμενος την πληρώνει. 1. Οι μεγάλοι καταθέτες των κυπριακών τραπεζών ήδη έχουν βγάλει καταθέσεις μέσω των ξένων υποκαταστημάτων (ίσως και με άλλους τρόπους), άρα δεν θα υποστούν σοβαρό κούρεμα.


Ωστόσο, αυτό συνέβη επειδή το κούρεμα αναβλήθηκε και δεν έγινε όταν προτάθηκε πρώτη φορά, δηλαδή πριν από 10 μέρες - θυμίζω ότι η αρχική πρόταση ήταν να μην κουρευτούν καταθέσεις κάτω των 100.000 ευρώ. Συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω πώς ακριβώς γίνεται να θεωρείς ότι αυτό είναι κακό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2013)

Εντελώς βιαστικά και αμελέτητα, δηλαδή μπορεί να είναι διαφορετική η απάντηση στα ερωτήματα 96 & 97, έστω κι αν ισχύει σαν κανόνας: Όταν μαζεύεις χρήμα χωρίς να παρέχεις σοβαρές εγγυήσεις αλλά με δέλεαρ τα υψηλά επιτόκια, για να πληρώσεις τα υψηλά επιτόκια θα πρέπει να τζογάρεις κι εσύ όπως και οι πελάτες σου, κάνοντας τοποθετήσεις σε δάνεια με ρίσκο (που έρχονται να πάρουν όσοι δεν μπορούν να πάρουν με χαμηλότερα επιτόκια) ή στον τζόγο των ομολόγων.

Αλλά η συζήτηση έχει πάρα πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες διαστάσεις που θα βλέπουμε να ξετυλίγονται για πολλές μέρες.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 26, 2013)

Και μια που αναφέρθηκαν τα Λουξεμβούργα και οι Μάλτες της Ευρώπης, κάποιοι άρχισαν να ανησυχούν.


----------



## anef (Mar 26, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, αυτό συνέβη επειδή το κούρεμα αναβλήθηκε και δεν έγινε όταν προτάθηκε πρώτη φορά, δηλαδή πριν από 10 μέρες - θυμίζω ότι η αρχική πρόταση ήταν να μην κουρευτούν καταθέσεις κάτω των 100.000 ευρώ. Συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω πώς ακριβώς γίνεται να θεωρείς ότι αυτό είναι κακό.



Γιατί όταν θέτω το ερώτημα: «_για ποιον_ είναι καλό/κακό;», η απάντηση που παίρνω δεν μου δείχνει κανένα όφελος για τους εργαζόμενους. 
Τώρα, το συγκεκριμένο όντως έγινε μετά την αναβολή, όμως υπάρχουν πληροφορίες και για κεφάλαια που φύγανε πριν και από αυτό. Δεν είναι αυτός όμως ο πιο σημαντικός λόγος νομίζω, αλλά οι άλλοι δύο που ανέφερα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 26, 2013)

anef said:


> Τώρα, το συγκεκριμένο όντως έγινε μετά την αναβολή, όμως υπάρχουν πληροφορίες και για κεφάλαια που φύγανε πριν και από αυτό.


Πού, αν επιτρέπεται; Δεν είναι ότι δεν σε πιστεύω, απλώς μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο να έγινε αυτό να μην το πήρε κανείς είδηση, ούτε καν άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν σε κυπριακές τράπεζες, τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στην Κύπρο (έχω γνωστούς και στις δύο), ενώ αντίστοιχα τώρα που πήραν οι Ρώσοι τα κεφάλαιά τους έχει βουίξει ο τόπος.


----------



## anef (Mar 26, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Πού, αν επιτρέπεται; Δεν είναι ότι δεν σε πιστεύω, απλώς μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο να έγινε αυτό να μην το πήρε κανείς είδηση, ούτε καν άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν σε κυπριακές τράπεζες, τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στην Κύπρο (έχω γνωστούς και στις δύο), ενώ αντίστοιχα τώρα που πήραν οι Ρώσοι τα κεφάλαιά τους έχει βουίξει ο τόπος.



Τι να σου πω, κι εγώ στις ειδήσεις το άκουσα (ΝΕΤ). Ότι δηλ. κάποιοι είχαν πληροφορίες πριν το όλο νταβαντούρι και έβγαλαν κεφάλαια από την Κύπρο.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 26, 2013)

Εδώ. Και ελληνικό ρεπορτάζ (από πηγή που δεν την πολυεμπιστεύομαι, αλλά έτσι για το φολκλόρ).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2013)

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ, αυτά τα έχω δει. Ωστόσο πρόκειται για ειδήσεις που κυκλοφόρησαν το Σαββατοκύριακο που μόλις πέρασε (23 & 24/03) και αφορούν αναλήψεις που έγιναν από τις 18 του μήνα περίπου και μετά, ενόσω ήταν κλειστές οι τράπεζες στην Κύπρο. Το κούρεμα, ωστόσο, υποτίθεται ότι θα γινόταν το προπερασμένο Σάββατο, στις 16 Μαρτίου, την ίδια μέρα, που ήταν κλειστές οι τράπεζες και στην Ευρώπη και στην Αμερική και αν η κυπριακή βουλή είχε εγκρίνει τότε το κούρεμα, λογικά κανείς δεν θα προλάβαινε να βγάλει ούτε ευρώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Επιστρέφοντας σε αυτά του Νίκελ και του Πιδύο πιο πάνω περί πλυντηρίων και χρέους...

Λέει ο Νίκελ: 


> Όταν μαζεύεις χρήμα χωρίς να παρέχεις σοβαρές εγγυήσεις αλλά με δέλεαρ τα υψηλά επιτόκια, για να πληρώσεις τα υψηλά επιτόκια θα πρέπει να τζογάρεις κι εσύ όπως και οι πελάτες σου, κάνοντας τοποθετήσεις σε δάνεια με ρίσκο (που έρχονται να πάρουν όσοι δεν μπορούν να πάρουν με χαμηλότερα επιτόκια) ή στον τζόγο των ομολόγων.



Πρώτα πρώτα, οι Κυπριακές τράπεζες δεν θυμάμαι να πρόσφεραν πολύ διαφορετικά επιτόκια από άλλες φορολογικών παραδείσων. Μπορεί τα εν Ελλάδι υποκαταστήματά τους τα τελευταία χρόνια που επεκτάθηκαν να πρόσφεραν κάτι παραπάνω στους μικροκαταθέτες για να ανταγωνιστούν τις άλλες τράπεζες και να εδραιωθούν, αλλά το ατού των φορολογικών παραδείσων είναι ότι δεν ρωτάνε και δεν φορολογούν πολύ. Ένα το κρατούμενο. 
Ξεχνάς επίσης ότι αν μαζέψεις αρκετό χρήμα σε καταθέσεις αποκτάς και πολλή δύναμη, επομένως δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τζογάρεις πολύ. 

Εγώ όμως έχω άλλες απορίες. Διάβαζα αυτό το άρθρο, _που δυστυχώς έχει μετατρέψει τα πάντα σε δολλάρια_. Που λέει ότι ένα από τα "περίεργα" και τζογαδόρικα της Κύπρου είναι ότι άμα αγοράσεις ακίνητη περιουσία άνω των $300Κ γίνεσαι μόνιμος κάτοικος. Με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί επενδυτές, που δεν ζουν ουσιαστικά στην Κύπρο, να έχουν αποκτήσει έδρα στην Κύπρο για φορολογικούς και ξεπλυματικούς λόγους. 
Κάτι τέτοιο δε λέγαμε να εφαρμόσουμε κι εμείς για να προσελκύσουμε καταθέσεις; Και δε λέγαμε ότι το κάνει η Ισπανία ή σκέφτεται να το κάνει; Οπότε η προφανής απορία μου είναι: γιατί όταν το κάνει η Κύπρος είναι τζογαδόρικη κομπίνα και μακροπρόθεσμα οδηγεί σε προβλήματα, ενώ όταν το κάνουμε εμείς (ή όποιος άλλος) είναι σοβαρή κίνηση για ανάπτυξη; Μήπως κοροϊδευόμαστε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ξεχνάς επίσης ότι αν μαζέψεις αρκετό χρήμα σε καταθέσεις αποκτάς και πολλή δύναμη, επομένως δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τζογάρεις πολύ.


Τι θα πει «πολλή δύναμη»; Βγαίνεις σε εξέδρα και επιδεικνύεις τα μπράτσα σου; Όταν έχεις καταθέσεις και πρέπει να πληρώσεις υψηλά επιτόκια, πρέπει να δανείσεις αυτά τα λεφτά με ακόμα ψηλότερα επιτόκια ή να τα παίζεις σε κάθε καλή ευκαιρία που παρουσιάζεται. Αλλιώς θα μπαίνεις μέσα.

Αλλά όλοι οι τραπεζικοί παράδεισοι πρέπει να κλείσουν κάποια μέρα. Δεν το ξέρουμε αυτό;




SBE said:


> Κάτι τέτοιο δε λέγαμε να εφαρμόσουμε κι εμείς για να προσελκύσουμε καταθέσεις; Και δε λέγαμε ότι το κάνει η Ισπανία ή σκέφτεται να το κάνει; Οπότε η προφανής απορία μου είναι: γιατί όταν το κάνει η Κύπρος είναι τζογαδόρικη κομπίνα και μακροπρόθεσμα οδηγεί σε προβλήματα, ενώ όταν το κάνουμε εμείς (ή όποιος άλλος) είναι σοβαρή κίνηση για ανάπτυξη; Μήπως κοροϊδευόμαστε;



Πρέπει να προσελκύσουμε τις καταθέσεις που μας αναλογούν για να υπάρχει ρευστότητα, γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχουμε σάλιο. Ποιος μίλησε για ανάπτυξη που θα βασίζεται σε κόλπα με επιτόκια; Ακόμα και το χαμηλό εργατικό κόστος ή η χαμηλή φορολογία είναι μονόπαντα πράγματα. Καλό γενικό μίγμα χρειάζεται.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Νίκελ, έχεις κολλήσει στα υψηλά επιτόκια και δεν διαβάζεις τι γράφω. 
Σου είπα ότι το υψηλό είναι σχετικό και οι φορολογικοί παράδεισοι ΔΕΝ δίνουν υψηλά επιτόκια. Καλύτερα επιτόκια βρίσκεις σε κανονικές καταθέσεις, όχι παραδείσιες. 
Μην κολλάς στο ότι η Τράπεζα Κύπρου έδινε στην Ελλάδα καλύτερα επιτόκια για να προσελκύσει πελατεία από τις άλλες τράπεζες. 
Όταν ο πελάτης θέλει να ξεπλύνει χρήμα θα το πληρώσει, δεν θα τον πληρώσεις. Πόσο δύσκολο είναι αυτό να γίνει κατανοητό; 
Και σόρι, αλλά πρέπει να φύγω και δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση.


----------



## anef (Mar 27, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ, αυτά τα έχω δει. Ωστόσο πρόκειται για ειδήσεις που κυκλοφόρησαν το Σαββατοκύριακο που μόλις πέρασε (23 & 24/03) και αφορούν αναλήψεις που έγιναν από τις 18 του μήνα περίπου και μετά, ενόσω ήταν κλειστές οι τράπεζες στην Κύπρο. Το κούρεμα, ωστόσο, υποτίθεται ότι θα γινόταν το προπερασμένο Σάββατο, στις 16 Μαρτίου, την ίδια μέρα, που ήταν κλειστές οι τράπεζες και στην Ευρώπη και στην Αμερική και αν η κυπριακή βουλή είχε εγκρίνει τότε το κούρεμα, λογικά κανείς δεν θα προλάβαινε να βγάλει ούτε ευρώ.



Όχι, εγώ μιλούσα και για διαφυγή κεφαλαίων _πριν _από τις 16 Μαρτίου. Συζήτηση για κούρεμα καταθέσεων υπήρχε και πιο πριν για την Κύπρο, οπότε κάποιοι είχαν ήδη βγάλει τα κεφάλαιά τους. Π.χ. εδώ, σε άρθρο της Guardian στις 11 Φεβρουαρίου 2013: 

Under pressure to avoid loaning Cyprus funds to protect Russian bank deposits, _Berlin has insisted that investors and depositors be forced to sacrifice some of their funds as part of the rescue_. [...] But delays are likely to fuel concerns that Cyprus will suffer a _run on its banks_, with funds flooding out to rival financial centres. 

Πάντως, ούτως ή άλλως, είτε ενέκρινε είτε δεν ενέκρινε την πρόταση η κυπριακή βουλή, η ίδια η ανακοίνωση για κούρεμα καταθέσεων ήταν λογικό να οδηγήσει σε προσπάθειες διαφυγής κεφαλαίων. Και αφού η ΕΕ ήθελε τόσο πολύ το κούρεμα, γιατί δεν _εμπόδισε _τη διαφυγή αυτή μετά την ανακοίνωση κουρέματος; Δεν ήξερε ότι θα έφευγαν κεφάλαια απ' τα υποκαταστήματα του Λονδίνου;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2013)

Συνειδητοποιούμε όλοι ότι το να θεωρούμε τη διαφυγή κεφαλαίων μεγαλοκαταθετών από τις τράπεζες κακό, και το κούρεμα των καταθέσεων κατακριτέο, είναι επιχείρημα της *φιλελεύθερης* οικονομικής τοποθέτησης, έτσι;


----------



## anef (Mar 27, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Συνειδητοποιούμε όλοι ότι το να θεωρούμε τη διαφυγή κεφαλαίων μεγαλοκαταθετών από τις τράπεζες κακό, και το κούρεμα των καταθέσεων κατακριτέο, είναι επιχείρημα της *φιλελεύθερης* οικονομικής τοποθέτησης, έτσι;



Εννοείς ότι δεν δικαιούμαστε να αναρωτηθούμε για τις προθέσεις κάποιου με βάση τα *δικά του κριτήρια* και τα *δικά του επιχειρήματα*;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2013)

Βλέπεις κάπου να λέω ότι δεν δικαιούσαι εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος να αναρωτηθεί για τις προθέσεις κάποιου (ποιου, είπαμε; ) με βάση τα δικά σου κριτήρια κλπ; Παρατηρώ απλώς σύμπτωση επιχειρημάτων. Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται κακό, μου φαίνεται απλώς ενδεικτικό.


----------



## anef (Mar 27, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Βλέπεις κάπου να λέω ότι δεν δικαιούσαι εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος να αναρωτηθεί για τις προθέσεις κάποιου (ποιου, είπαμε; ) με βάση τα δικά σου κριτήρια κλπ;



Κάποιος = ΕΕ, τρόικα κλπ. 

Οπότε με αυτό:



> Συνειδητοποιούμε όλοι ότι το να θεωρούμε τη διαφυγή κεφαλαίων μεγαλοκαταθετών από τις τράπεζες κακό, και το κούρεμα των καταθέσεων κατακριτέο, είναι επιχείρημα της φιλελεύθερης οικονομικής τοποθέτησης, έτσι;



τι ήθελες να πεις και σε ποιον απευθυνόσουν; Νόμιζα ότι μιλούσες σε μένα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2013)

Εγώ λέω να επιστρέψω στην αδυναμία να συνεννοηθώ με την SBE: 
Έκανα μια προσπάθεια στο #99 να αναφέρω δύο λόγους που ένας τραπεζικός παράδεισος μπορεί να καταρρεύσει, εξηγώντας μάλιστα ότι μπορεί να μην ισχύουν έτσι ακριβώς στην περίπτωση της Κύπρου. Όποιος παρακολουθεί και στο ελάχιστο την ενδοτραπεζική διαμάχη και έχει βγάλει άκρη, ας μας το πει. Αλλά, SBE, αναφέρεις πράγματα που κάνουν μια οικονομία ισχυρή («αν μαζέψεις αρκετό χρήμα σε καταθέσεις αποκτάς και πολλή δύναμη») και εδώ έχουμε μείνει με την απορία πού ακριβώς την πάτησαν (εκτός από την έκρηξη των πυρομαχικών, τα ελληνικά ομόλογα και το λάθος τους να πιστέψουν στον καπιταλισμό).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2013)

anef said:


> τι ήθελες να πεις και σε ποιον απευθυνόσουν; Νόμιζα ότι μιλούσες σε μένα.


Ναι. Δεν σου είπα ότι δεν δικαιούσαι (!) να αναρωτηθείς για τις προθέσεις κάποιου και τα λοιπά, ωστόσο, μην τα ξαναλέμε. Παρατήρησα απλώς ότι τα επιχειρήματά σου συμπίπτουν με τα επιχειρήματα που ακούγονται από πολιτικούς με σαφή φιλελεύθερη τοποθέτηση.


----------



## anef (Mar 27, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Παρατήρησα απλώς ότι τα επιχειρήματά σου συμπίπτουν με τα επιχειρήματα που ακούγονται από πολιτικούς με σαφή φιλελεύθερη τοποθέτηση.



Ναι, ας μην κάνουμε πως δεν καταλαβαίνουμε. Παρατήρησες ότι τα επιχειρήματά μου «συμπίπτουν με τα επιχειρήματα από πολιτικούς με σαφή φιλελεύθερη τοποθέτηση», _γι' αυτό _και ρώτησα αν μπορώ να κρίνω κάποιον _με βάση τα δικά του κριτήρια_. Απάντηση ήταν αυτό. 

Τα επιχειρήματά μου είναι στο #95 και στην αρχή του #101. Αν βρεις ομοιότητες με τα επιχειρήματα των φιλελεύθερων, πες μου, με ενδιαφέρει. Με τα άλλα προσπάθησα να απαντήσω με _πληροφορίες _στο ερώτημα που _εσύ _έθεσες για τη διαφυγή κεφαλαίων, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται κακώς.



Palavra said:


> Εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται κακό, μου φαίνεται απλώς ενδεικτικό.



Ενδεικτικό για ποιο πράγμα;


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Νίκελ, έχω πει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ πώς την πάτησαν. 
Από την άλλη θυμόμουν ότι κατά Κρούγκερ, η Ιαπωνία την πάτησε μεταξύ άλλων και επειδή οι παλιότερες γενιές ήταν της αποταμίευσης και οι τράπεζες είχαν μεγάλα αποθέματα (το σκεπτικό είναι: μεγάλη δυνατότητα για δάνεια που οδηγούν σε παραμόρφωση της αγοράς).

Παλάβρα, δε νομίζω ότι η ανάγκη κάποιου να γλυτώσει τα λεφτά του είναι νεοφιλελεύθερη ή κεϋνσιανή ή ό,τι άλλο, είτε είναι μεγαλοκαταθέτης, είτε είναι ξεπλυματίας χρήματος.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2013)

Αγαπητή άνεφ, συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο έχεις εκνευριστεί. Δεν ήταν πρόθεσή μου να σε προσβάλω. Παρατήρησα απλώς ότι κι εσύ, όπως πολιτικοί που εκπροσωπούν αντιδιαμετρικά για σένα αντίθετους χώρους, είσαι κατά του συγκεκριμένου κουρέματος. Εκτός κι αν είσαι υπέρ, και δεν το κατάλαβα, επομένως ζητώ εκ των προτέρων συγγνώμη. 

Καταλαβαίνω ότι σκοπός σου είναι να θέσεις το θέμα σε ευρύτερη βάση, ωστόσο επειδή συζητάμε το κούρεμα της Κύπρου και όχι την παγκόσμια πτώση του καπιταλισμού, θα ήθελα να εστιάσω σε αυτό. Τα επιχειρήματά σου λοιπόν, αν τα καταλαβαίνω σωστά, είναι ότι:

α) δεν θα πληγεί η πλουτοκρατία, επειδή ούτως ή άλλως έβγαλε κεφάλαια από την Κύπρο. Σωστά, τα έβγαλε όμως όλα; Όχι, βέβαια. Επομένως, ακόμα και τώρα αν γίνει το κούρεμα, θα πληρώσουν περισσότερα αυτοί που έχουν. *Πόσο μάλλον αν είχε γίνει το κούρεμα πριν δύο εβδομάδες.* 

β) δεν μας ενοχλεί που γίνεται ξέπλυμα στην Κύπρο, γιατί γίνεται ξέπλυμα σε όλες τις τράπεζες. Δεν γνωρίζω σε ποιο βαθμό γίνεται ξέπλυμα σε όλες τις τράπεζες, αυτό που γνωρίζω ωστόσο είναι ότι το αν γίνεται ξέπλυμα στην Κύπρο ή όχι δεν μας πολυενδιαφέρει. 

Το επιχείρημα β, όπως εξάλλου και το α, είναι άσχετα με το προκείμενο. Το θέμα είναι ότι οι Κύπριοι πρέπει να βρουν λεφτά να πληρώσουν τα χρέη τους, ή να πτωχεύσουν και/ή να φύγουν από την ΕΕ. Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν προτιμούν τη δεύτερη εναλλακτική, ιδίως από τη στιγμή που ήδη έχουν σοβαρές ελλείψεις σε προϊόντα, και οι γείτονές τους έχουν αρχίσει ήδη να τσακώνονται σε ξένο αχυρώνα για το φυσικό αέριο.

Για να πληρώσουν λοιπόν τα χρέη τους, είναι καλύτερα να πάρουν τα χρήματα από τη Ρωσική μαφία, παρά από τους μικροκαταθέτες, τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, τα πανεπιστήμια και τα λοιπά. Ναι, ή όχι; Το ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάρω σαφή απάντηση σε αυτό, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον να δω με ποιο τρόπο δεν θα την πάρω αυτή τη φορά.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η πρόταση να πληρωθεί το κυπριακό χρέος από τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία και αλλού ήταν πρόταση της κυπριακής κυβέρνησης, η οποία, όπως το βλέπω εγώ, έγινε για να μη χάσει τους πελάτες της. Προφανώς δεν είχε στο μυαλό της τον κυπριακό λαό όταν το πρότεινε αυτό.


----------



## anef (Mar 28, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Παρατήρησα απλώς ότι κι εσύ, όπως πολιτικοί που εκπροσωπούν αντιδιαμετρικά για σένα αντίθετους χώρους, είσαι κατά του συγκεκριμένου κουρέματος. Εκτός κι αν είσαι υπέρ, και δεν το κατάλαβα, επομένως ζητώ εκ των προτέρων συγγνώμη.



Ελπίζω να έχεις παρατηρήσει επίσης ότι «είμαι κατά του κουρέματος» (ας το παραδεχτώ αυτό έτσι όπως είναι για χάρη της συζήτησης) με ένα συγκεκριμένο σκεπτικό και σε ένα πλαίσιο που είναι αντίθετο απ' αυτό των αντίθετων χώρων. Ελπίζω να έχεις επίσης παρατηρήσει ότι στην πολιτική πάρα πολλές φορές δύο χώροι λένε το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα για εντελώς διαφορετικούς λόγους, από διαφορετική σκοπιά και με διαφορετικές συνεπαγωγές. Π.χ. άλλο είναι η έξοδος απ' την ΕΕ για λαϊκή εξουσία, άλλο είναι η έξοδος απ' την ΕΕ γιατί η κυρία Μέρκελ μας πρόδωσε. Για το ποιος εκνευρίστηκε, ας μη μιλήσω.



Palavra said:


> Καταλαβαίνω ότι σκοπός σου είναι να θέσεις το θέμα σε ευρύτερη βάση, ωστόσο επειδή συζητάμε το κούρεμα της Κύπρου και όχι την παγκόσμια πτώση του καπιταλισμού, θα ήθελα να εστιάσω σε αυτό. Τα επιχειρήματά σου λοιπόν, αν τα καταλαβαίνω σωστά, είναι ότι:
> 
> α) δεν θα πληγεί η πλουτοκρατία, επειδή ούτως ή άλλως έβγαλε κεφάλαια από την Κύπρο. Σωστά, τα έβγαλε όμως όλα; Όχι, βέβαια. Επομένως, ακόμα και τώρα αν γίνει το κούρεμα, θα πληρώσουν περισσότερα αυτοί που έχουν. *Πόσο μάλλον αν είχε γίνει το κούρεμα πριν δύο εβδομάδες.*



Δε θα πληγεί η πλουτοκρατία, είπα εγώ, για *3 (τρεις)* λόγους (#95): α) Ούτως ή άλλως την έκανε από την Κύπρο, _πριν _και _μετά _την ανακοίνωση του κουρέματος σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Δεν έκρινα, καλό, καλό κι ανάποδο. Ανέφερα το *γεγονός* και την έλλειψη δράσης από την ΕΚΤ και την τρόικα γενικά, _σε σχέση με τις δικές τους διακηρυγμένες προθέσεις_. β) Χτύπημα «πλουτοκρατίας» από άλλη «πλουτοκρατία» (όταν η πρώτη θα έχει κέρδη απ' αυτό το χτύπημα: συγκέντρωση κεφαλαίων στις δικές της τράπεζες, γεωπολιτικοί λόγοι-κοιτάσματα) δεν σημαίνει όφελος για τον λαό σε καμία περίπτωση. Μ' άλλα λόγια χρησιμοποιείς τελείως στρεβλά το σύνθημα περί χτυπήματος της «πλουτοκρατίας» γ) Το κούρεμα σημαίνει άμεσα, τώρα, *τεράστια ανεργία *και *κατάρρευση ταμείων*. Γιατί, βλέπεις, εκτός από τους ρώσους ολιγάρχες, υπάρχει μια τεράστια μάζα κύπριων μικρομεσαίων εκεί μέσα. Άρα, οι ολιγάρχες μεν, αν δεν έχουν βγάλει ήδη τα λεφτά τους, κάπως θα τη βολέψουν οι καημένοι -είναι τελείως απίθανο να είχαν κεφάλαια μόνο στην Κύπρο-, αλλά ο απλός κύπριος εργαζόμενος θα πληρώσει το λογαριασμό. Όλα αυτά τα είπα και πιο πάνω, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο συγκράτησες μόνο το (α) και μάλιστα, για πολλή ώρα, λειψό.

Επίσης, δε θυμάμαι να συζήτησα πουθενά την παγκόσμια πτώση του καπιταλισμού.



Palavra said:


> β) δεν μας ενοχλεί που γίνεται ξέπλυμα στην Κύπρο, γιατί γίνεται ξέπλυμα σε όλες τις τράπεζες. Δεν γνωρίζω σε ποιο βαθμό γίνεται ξέπλυμα σε όλες τις τράπεζες, αυτό που γνωρίζω ωστόσο είναι ότι το αν γίνεται ξέπλυμα στην Κύπρο ή όχι δεν μας πολυενδιαφέρει.



Ε, μμμ, πού ακριβώς είπα ότι δε «μας» ενοχλεί το ξέπλυμα στην Κύπρο. Είπα ότι είναι λίγο παράδοξο, τα φερέφωνα των αρχιξεπλυματιών να κατηγορούν για ξέπλυμα. Εξού και τα _δικά τους_ κριτήρια και τα_ δικά τους _επιχειρήματα. 



Palavra said:


> Το επιχείρημα β, όπως εξάλλου και το α, είναι άσχετα με το προκείμενο.



Αφού είναι άσχετα με το προκείμενο, γιατί μου έκανες 5-6 σχετικές ερωτήσεις και σχόλια; Πραγματικά, δεν καταλαβαίνω.



Palavra said:


> Για να πληρώσουν λοιπόν τα χρέη τους, είναι καλύτερα να πάρουν τα χρήματα από τη Ρωσική μαφία, παρά από τους μικροκαταθέτες, τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, τα πανεπιστήμια και τα λοιπά. Ναι, ή όχι; Το ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάρω σαφή απάντηση σε αυτό, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον να δω με ποιο τρόπο δεν θα την πάρω αυτή τη φορά.



Όλες αυτές οι απαντήσεις είναι παραπάνω, ήδη απ' το #95: τελικά τα παίρνουν ακριβώς απ' τους μικροκαταθέτες, με την ανεργία, την παύση πληρωμών, τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία κλπ. κλπ. (όλα απολύτως αναμενόμενες συνέπειες του σχεδίου της τρόικας). Επίσης, δεν θεωρώ το χρέος αιτία της κρίσης, είτε της Κύπρου είτε γενικά. Ότι είναι βασικό εργαλείο εκβιασμού για ισοπέδωση των εργατικών τάξεων, ναι, αλλά αιτία για όλο αυτό, κτγμ, όχι. Τέλος, δεν πήρα πουθενά το μέρος της κυπριακής κυβέρνησης.

Θέτουμε τελείως διαφορετικά πλαίσια συζήτησης, κατανοητό και σεβαστό από την πλευρά μου, γι' αυτό και προσπάθησα να απαντήσω στις συνεχείς ερωτήσεις σου για τη διαφυγή κεφαλαίων. Από τη δική σου πλευρά, με βομβαρδίζεις με ερωτήσεις που τελικά λες πως αφορούν άσχετες παραμέτρους και παρουσιάζεις παραπάνω μια καρικατούρα των δικών μου θέσεων, λέγοντας μάλιστα πως ξέρεις ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάρεις και απάντηση (να αφήσω κατά μέρος τις ειρωνείες για την πτώση του καπιταλισμού, τα «ποιανού, είπαμε», τα σχόλια για το νόημα του «δικαιούμαι» κλπ.). Τέτοιου είδους συζήτηση δεν είμαι διατεθειμένη να συνεχίσω.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2013)

Χμ. Δεν σε κατηγόρησα ότι πήρες το μέρος της κυπριακής κυβέρνησης, επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν διατύπωσα κρίση για το αν έχεις δικαίωμα να εκφράζεις την άποψή σου ή όχι, δεν είχα σκοπό να σε ειρωνευτώ, επομένως ζητώ συγγνώμη αν το εξέλαβες έτσι, και συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω προς τι η ένταση. 

Κατά τα λοιπά συμφωνώ, η συζήτηση δεν έχει νόημα.


----------



## anef (Mar 28, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Χμ. Δεν σε κατηγόρησα ότι πήρες το μέρος της κυπριακής κυβέρνησης, επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν διατύπωσα κρίση για το αν έχεις δικαίωμα να εκφράζεις την άποψή σου ή όχι, δεν είχα σκοπό να σε ειρωνευτώ, επομένως ζητώ συγγνώμη αν το εξέλαβες έτσι, και συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω προς τι η ένταση.
> 
> Κατά τα λοιπά συμφωνώ, η συζήτηση δεν έχει νόημα.



Αγαπητή Palavra, απ' την πλευρά μου δεν υπάρχει καμία ένταση, ψυχραιμότατη είμαι. Συζητούσαμε μια χαρά, μέχρι που στη δική μου διευκρίνιση και _απλή παράθεση πληροφοριών_ για τη διαφυγή κεφαλαίων εσύ μου απαντάς μ' αυτό:



> Συνειδητοποιούμε όλοι ότι το να θεωρούμε τη διαφυγή κεφαλαίων μεγαλοκαταθετών από τις τράπεζες κακό, και το κούρεμα των καταθέσεων κατακριτέο, είναι επιχείρημα της φιλελεύθερης οικονομικής τοποθέτησης, έτσι;



Πώς σου φαίνεται πως θα ήταν η συνέχιση της συζήτησης μετά απ' αυτό; Δηλαδή, κάνω τον κόπο να απαντήσω _επί της ουσίας_ στα ερωτήματά σου, ξοδεύοντας χρόνο να ψάξω συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία γι' αυτό που απλώς είχα ακούσει στις ειδήσεις, να ασχοληθώ δηλ. εκτενέστερα με το ερώτημά σου, κι εσύ εκεί μου λες τι; *Ότι το γεγονός ότι ασχολήθηκα με το ερώτημά σου με κάνει περίπου νεοφιλελεύθερη*. Αυτό λέγεται *κοροϊδία *σε απλά ελληνικά, η οποία συνεχίζεται με την παντελώς άσχετη συζήτηση περί «δικαιωμάτων διατύπωσης άποψης» που πουθενά δεν έθεσα. Μια ρητορική ερώτηση έκανα, λέγοντας πως είναι δυνατόν να εξετάζει κανείς ένα επιχείρημα με βάση τη λογική αυτού που το διατυπώνει. Ευτυχώς πάντως συμφωνούμε και σε κάτι, ότι δεν έχει νόημα η περαιτέρω συζήτηση.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2013)

Για το ξέπλυμα, διάβασα κι αυτό: Εμένα είπες κράτος πλυντήριο;


----------



## panadeli (Mar 31, 2013)

Ίσως η συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση να ταίριαζε καλύτερα εδώ, αλλά τέλος πάντων. 



Palavra said:


> Συνειδητοποιούμε όλοι ότι το να θεωρούμε τη διαφυγή κεφαλαίων μεγαλοκαταθετών από τις τράπεζες κακό, και το κούρεμα των καταθέσεων κατακριτέο, είναι επιχείρημα της *φιλελεύθερης* οικονομικής τοποθέτησης, έτσι;



Παίρνοντας αφορμή από το παραπάνω σχόλιο, και με κίνδυνο να υπεραπλουστεύσω τα πράγματα, θα ήθελα να γράψω λίγα λόγια σχετικά με τη φύση των μέτρων που λαμβάνονται στην Κύπρο, όπως τουλάχιστον τα αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ.

Η θεμελιώδης διαφορά ανάμεσα στον σοσιαλισμό και τον φιλελευθερισμό αφορά την αξία που οι δύο αυτές θεωρίες δίνουν στα ιδανικά της ισότητας και της ελευθερίας. Για τον σοσιαλιστή, πρώτιστη αξία είναι ισότητα, η «κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη». Για τον φιλελεύθερο, οι ατομικές ελευθερίες. Έτσι, ο σοσιαλιστής ουσιαστικά προτάσσει την ισότητα έναντι της ελευθερίας, ενώ ο φιλελεύθερος την ελευθερία έναντι της ισότητας. Μέτρα αναδιανεμητικού χαρακτήρα, για παράδειγμα, όπως η υψηλή φορολόγηση των πλουσίων και η χαμηλή ή μηδενική φορολόγηση των φτωχών εντάσσονται σαφώς στη σοσιαλιστική λογική, διότι η φορολόγηση των πλουσίων και το μοίρασμα, άμεσα ή έμμεσα, του πλούτου τους στους φτωχούς προάγει την ισότητα και την κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη. Στην πιο σκληρή εκδοχή του σοσιαλιστικού επιχειρήματος, επιθυμητή είναι όχι μόνο η συνολική δήμευση («κοινωνικοποίηση») του πλούτου των πλουσίων αλλά και των μέσων παραγωγής του, ώστε οι πλούσιοι πολύ απλά να πάψουν να υπάρχουν, οπότε και θα εξαλειφθούν οι —υλικές τουλάχιστον— κοινωνικές ανισότητες.

Το φιλελεύθερο επιχείρημα, από την άλλη, λέει ότι η ευημερία των ανθρώπων είναι συνάρτηση της ελευθερίας δράσης τους. Βέβαια η ευημερία αυτή δεν θα είναι ποτέ ίση, διότι οι άνθρωποι είναι εξαρχής άνισοι, αλλά θα είναι υψηλότερη όσο περισσότερο οι επιλογές των ανθρώπων βρίσκονται στα δικά τους χέρια και όχι στα χέρια τρίτων. Ο φιλελεύθερος είναι κατά της υπερφορολόγησης του πλούτου διότι πιστεύει ότι αυτό θα οδηγήσει στη μείωση της παραγωγικότητας όχι μόνο των πλουσίων αλλά και της κοινωνίας συνολικά, οπότε όσο κι αν βραχυπρόθεσμα το βιοτικό επίπεδο των φτωχών θα ανέβει χάρη στην ένεση πόρων από τους πλούσιους, μακροπρόθεσμα θα κατέβει σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο του αρχικού. Για τον φιλελεύθερο οι κοινωνικές ανισότητες δεν είναι ακριβώς επιθυμητές, αλλά είναι ένα αναπόφευκτο αποτέλεσμα της άσκησης των ατομικών ελευθεριών. Η πρόταξη των ατομικών ελευθεριών μπορεί μεν να μεγεθύνει τις κοινωνικές ανισότητες, αλλά οδηγεί σε περισσότερη ευημερία _και_ για τους πλούσιους _και_ για τους φτωχούς.

[Δεν γράφω τα παραπάνω για να πάρω θέση υπέρ του ενός ή του άλλου επιχειρήματος, αλλά για να τα εκθέσω όσο πιο καθαρά μπορώ. Οπότε ας μην εστιάσουμε στα πιθανά αδύναμα σημεία τους, ώστε να μην παρεκτραπεί η συζήτηση —εκτός αν, πολύ ευχαρίστως, τη συνεχίσουμε στο νήμα για τον φιλελευθερισμό.]

Τι σχέση έχουν αυτά με τα μέτρα που λαμβάνονται στην Κύπρο; Το υψηλό κούρεμα των καταθέσεων άνω ενός ορίου με ταυτόχρονη προστασία των μικροκαταθετών είναι αναμφίβολα ένα μέτρο _σοσιαλιστικού_ χαρακτήρα. Απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση εδώ: Παραμένει μέτρο σοσιαλιστικού χαρακτήρα _όποια κι αν είναι τα κίνητρά του_ (μαύρο χρήμα, ρώσοι ολιγάρχες κ.ο.κ.). Η φύση ενός μέτρου είναι _ανεξάρτητη_ από τα άμεσα ή απώτερα κίνητρα των ανθρώπων που το προτείνουν. Αντίστοιχα, τα κύρια επιχειρήματα που έχουν ακουστεί κατά των μέτρων —ότι θα οδηγήσουν σε διαρροή κεφαλαίων προς το εξωτερικό, σε κατάρρευση του τραπεζικού τομέα, σε κλείσιμο επιχειρήσεων κ.ο.κ.—, εντάσσονται δίχως άλλο στη _φιλελεύθερη_ λογική.

Οπότε βρίσκω το σχόλιο της Παλάβρας δικαιολογημένο. Εντούτοις, _δεν_ θεωρώ ανακόλουθο το ΚΚΕ που δεν έσπευσε να υιοθετήσει ένα μέτρο σοσιαλιστικού χαρακτήρα. Το ΚΚΕ παρέμεινε συνεπές στη γνωστή στάση του, που λέει ότι όποια μέτρα κι αν ληφθούν στο πλαίσιο της ΕΕ και του υπάρχοντος καπιταλιστικού συστήματος θα είναι αρνητικά για τον λαό, στο βαθμό που συντελούν στη διατήρηση του συστήματος. Στόχος του ΚΚΕ δεν είναι η βελτίωση του συστήματος αλλά η ανατροπή του. Στόχος του δεν είναι καν η βελτίωση των συνθηκών ζωής των «φτωχών λαϊκών στρωμάτων». [Θα μπορούσε, για λόγους τακτικής, να είναι ακόμη και η επιδείνωσή τους, αν αυτό οδηγούσε στην προλεταριακή επανάσταση.] Θυμίζω τη στάση του στην περίπτωση του κινήματος της πατάτας— μια στάση που μπορεί μεν να είχε προκαλέσει πολλές αντιδράσεις, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα ήταν συνεπής με τη γενική στάση του ΚΚΕ επί όλων των ζητημάτων.

Αυτός που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι εντελώς ανακόλουθος είναι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ο οποίος ισχυρίζεται ότι υπάρχει λύση εντός του ευρώ και της ΕΕ, και ότι η λύση αυτή δεν είναι άλλη από τη φορολόγηση του πλούτου. «Να πληρώσουν την κρίση οι πλούσιοι» δηλώνει και ξαναδηλώνει ο πρόεδρός του. Πώς ακριβώς θα γίνει αυτό; Θα φτιάξουνε, λέει, περιουσιολόγιο, ώστε να καταγράψουν την κινητή και ακίνητη περιουσία και να τις φορολογήσουν δίκαια. Επειδή, την τελευταία φορά που έλεγξα, οι τραπεζικές καταθέσεις αποτελούν κινητή περιουσία, φαντάζομαι ότι δεν εξαιρούνται από το περιουσιολόγιο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (και είναι λογικό να μην εξαιρούνται, διότι αποτελούν απτό, υπαρκτό χρήμα, σε αντίθεση με τα ακίνητα: το ότι κάποιος κατέχει ένα ακίνητο υψηλής ονομαστικής αξίας δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι και πλούσιος). Τι πρόβλημα έχει λοιπόν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τα μέτρα στην Κύπρο; 

Οι λεπτομέρειες βεβαία Ελλάδας και Κύπρου είναι διαφορετικές, και πολλές φορές οι λεπτομέρειες πράγματι κάνουν όλη τη διαφορά, αλλά η γενική λογική των μέτρων θα έπρεπε να βρίσκει τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ —και στην πραγματικότητα, απ’ όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα, _πρωτίστως_ τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, και δευτερευόντως τη ΔΗΜΑΡ και το ΠΑΣΟΚ— σύμφωνο.


----------



## rogne (Mar 31, 2013)

Πάντως, panadeli, ήδη από τη διατύπωση του επιχειρήματός σου, για μένα προκύπτει ακόμα πιο ξεκάθαρα πόσο ανώφελη είναι η κουβέντα (όχι η δική σου, η γενική) με αυτούς τους όρους: "φιλελευθερισμός", "νεοφιλελευθερισμός", "σοσιαλισμός", "σοσιαλδημοκρατία", όλα αυτά μας έχουν αφήσει χρόνους ως κεντρικές γραμμές χάραξης οικονομικής-κρατικής πολιτικής. Ειλικρινά, δεν βλέπω πού μπορεί να οδηγήσει μια τέτοια κουβέντα ει μη μόνο σε ρητορικές διενέξεις και δικανικά παράδοξα περί (αντικειμενικά) "σοσιαλιστικής" οικονομικής πολιτικής της τρόικας στην Κύπρο, περί (αντικειμενικά) "φιλελεύθερης" κριτικής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κλπ. Έχουν βέβαια και αυτές οι παραδοξολογίες τη χάρη τους: αν μη τι άλλο, ξεμπροστιάζουν το επίπεδο της δημόσιας συζήτησης γύρω μας (που είναι περίπου όπως το λες). Προλαβαίνω μόνο να σημειώσω ότι αν είναι σημαντικό να συνεννοούμαστε σχετικά με το νόημα των λέξεων, άλλο τόσο είναι, νομίζω, να βρίσκουμε τους κατάλληλους όρους για να περιγράφουμε την πραγματικότητα. Να ξεκολλήσουμε κάποια στιγμή απ' τον 19ο αιώνα...


----------



## panadeli (Mar 31, 2013)

rogne said:


> Πάντως, panadeli, ήδη από τη διατύπωση του επιχειρήματός σου, για μένα προκύπτει ακόμα πιο ξεκάθαρα πόσο ανώφελη είναι η κουβέντα (όχι η δική σου, η γενική) με αυτούς τους όρους: "φιλελευθερισμός", "νεοφιλελευθερισμός", "σοσιαλισμός", "σοσιαλδημοκρατία", όλα αυτά μας έχουν αφήσει χρόνους ως κεντρικές γραμμές χάραξης οικονομικής-κρατικής πολιτικής. Προλαβαίνω μόνο να σημειώσω ότι αν είναι σημαντικό να συνεννοούμαστε σχετικά με το νόημα των λέξεων, άλλο τόσο είναι, νομίζω, να βρίσκουμε τους κατάλληλους όρους για να περιγράφουμε την πραγματικότητα. Να ξεκολλήσουμε κάποια στιγμή απ' τον 19ο αιώνα...



Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου ότι είναι σημαντικό να βρίσκουμε τους κατάλληλους όρους για να περιγράφουμε την πραγματικότητα. Είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα το να αναλύεις μια εποχή με τα εργαλεία μιας άλλης εποχής. Αν πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν καλύτεροι όροι τότε, by all means, πες μου ποιοι είναι και ας τους χρησιμοποιήσουμε.

Εγώ πάντως δεν πιστεύω καθόλου ότι οι όροι _φιλελευθερισμός_ και _σοσιαλισμός_ είναι ανεπίκαιροι. Κάθε άλλο. Τα ζητήματα της ισοκατανομής ή ανισοκατανομής των πόρων (το βασικό διακύβευμα του σοσιαλισμού) και της προστασίας ή μη των ατομικών ελευθεριών (το βασικό διακύβευμα του φιλελευθερισμού) είναι και πάντοτε θα παραμένουν επικαίρα. Όπως δεν πιστεύω και ότι η φιλελεύθερη θεώρηση ή η σοσιαλιστική θεώρηση εφαρμόζονται κάπου στην καθαρή μορφή τους, με εξαίρεση ίσως τη Βόρεια Κορέα που έχει καταργήσει πλήρως την αγορά. Τώρα, αν κάποια κόμματα της ελληνικής αριστεράς, όπως η ΔΗΜΑΡ και εσχάτως ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, έχουν εγκαταλείψει τον σοσιαλιστικό προσανατολισμό τους για χάρη ενός πιο φιλελεύθερου προσανατολισμού, τότε θεωρώ σημαντικό να το αναγνωρίσουν ανοιχτά ώστε να καταλάβουμε κι εμείς —αλλά και, το σημαντικότερο, τα ίδια— τι λένε.

Εκείνοι που πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι είναι κενοί περιεχομένου είναι οι όροι _αριστερό, δεξιό, κεντρώο_ κλπ, τους οποίους ίσως έχεις προσέξει ότι στα κείμενά μου συνειδητά αποφεύγω, στο βαθμό τουλάχιστον που μπορώ. Εξίσου κενούς περιεχομένου θεωρώ και τους όρους _μνημονιακός _και _αντιμνημονιακός. _Πιο σύγχρονοι μεν, εντελώς κενοί δε.


----------



## rogne (Mar 31, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου ότι είναι σημαντικό να βρίσκουμε τους κατάλληλους όρους για να περιγράφουμε την πραγματικότητα. Είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα το να αναλύεις μια εποχή με τα εργαλεία μιας άλλης εποχής. Αν πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν καλύτεροι όροι τότε, by all means, πες μου ποιοι είναι και ας τους χρησιμοποιήσουμε.



Ακολουθεί σεντόνι: όποιος/α θέλει μπορεί να το παρακάμψει και να πάει κατευθείαν στην τελευταία πρόταση.

Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλό. Για μένα, είναι βέβαιο ότι η οικονομική-κρατική πολιτική των σύγχρονων καπιταλιστικών χωρών-υπερεθνικών θεσμών δεν εμπνέεται από τις μεγάλες πολιτικο-οικονομικές ιδεολογίες του 19ου αιώνα, που νομίζω ότι τέλειωσαν μαζί με τον Ψυχρό Πόλεμο. Τι τις αντικατέστησε; 

Αδύνατο να το πεις με δυο-τρεις όρους, αν και υπάρχει μια συνέχεια στις εξελίξεις των δύο-δυόμισι τελευταίων δεκαετιών. Για να δούμε αυτή τη συνέχεια, μου φαίνεται ότι έχει ακόμα σημασία το αρχικό στάδιο: όταν η επικράτηση του φιλελευθερισμού (με ή χωρίς κοινωνικές ευαισθησίες) παρουσιάστηκε μεταφυσικά ως "τέλος της ιστορίας". Όταν μπαίνει στο παιχνίδι η μεταφυσική, είναι αλάθητο σημάδι ότι επιχειρείται να κατασκευαστούν νέα ερείσματα νομιμοποίησης, γιατί τα παλιά τέλειωσαν. Το πρόβλημα, ωστόσο, είναι ότι στη συνέχεια διατηρήθηκε (τροποποιημένη, βέβαια) αυτή η ιδρυτική μεταφυσική του μεταψυχροπολεμικού φιλελευθερισμού και σταδιακά εγκαταλείφθηκε ο ίδιος ο φιλελευθερισμός: εντελώς σχηματικά, πρώτα μετατράπηκε από "φιλειρηνικός" (όπως τον ήθελε η μεταφυσική του "τέλους της ιστορίας") σε ένοπλο, κατά τη δεκαετία του 1990, μετά έγινε "πόλεμος κατά της τρομοκρατίας" (ένα εκκωφαντικό αντίο στα φιλελεύθερα δικαιώματα, παρεμπιπτόντως), κατά τη δεκαετία του 2000, και τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει γίνει... τι, άραγε; 

Η ιδεολογική νομιμοποίηση της τρέχουσας καπιταλιστικής αναδιάρθρωσης (= διαχείρισης της καπιταλιστικής κρίσης) είναι τόσο στον αέρα ώστε πραγματικά ψάχνω και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα καλύτερο από τις κατσαρές τρίχες περί "τεμπέληδων λαών", "μαζί τα φάγαμε", "καπιταλισμών-καζίνο" τύπου Ρουμπινί και, εσχάτως, Σόιμπλε (γελάει ο κόσμος...) κλπ. Τα περί "ανάπτυξης", "εξορθολογισμού", "προσαρμογής" κ.ο.κ. είναι σαφώς κατάλοιπα του νεοφιλελευθερισμού του '70 και του '80, δεν βλέπω όμως να έχουν καθόλου τη νομιμοποιητική ισχύ που είχαν άλλοτε, και προφανώς δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο κατά περίπτωση, τόσο ως ιδεολογικά ψελλίσματα όσο και ως αποσπασματικά μέτρα πολιτικής. Εφαρμόστηκαν, άλλωστε, σε τόσα διαφορετικά πλαίσια, τόσες πολλές φορές και με τόσους διαφορετικούς τρόπους ώστε ακόμα και το καλύτερο άλογο θα τσίνιζε ακούγοντας ξανά-μανά να του λένε όλη την ώρα: "ακόμα μια προσπάθεια για να γίνεις αναπτυγμένο/εξορθολογισμένο/προσαρμοσμένο" (καλύτερα να του λένε: "να σώσουμε την πατρίδα"...). Από την άλλη, να αντιπαραθέτεις στις κατσαρές τρίχες που έγραφα παραπάνω εξίσου κατσαρές τρίχες όπως "αντιμνημόνιο", "προτεσταντική εκδικητικότητα", "μερκελισμός" κ.ο.κ. κάνει καταφανώς τα πράγματα ακόμα χειρότερα. Απομένει όμως κάτι άλλο ως συνεκτική αφήγηση (ιδεολογία) ή/και ως συνεκτική κρατική-οικονομική πολιτική σήμερα, είτε από τη μια πλευρά είτε από την άλλη (αν δεχτούμε δηλαδή ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα δύο πλευρές και δεν είναι και αυτό με τη σειρά του απλό ψυχροπολεμικό κόλλημα);

Εγώ προς το παρόν δεν βλέπω τίποτα. Ακούω π.χ. τον (κάθε) Ντάισελμπλουμ να λέει ότι "κάθε περίπτωση είναι ξεχωριστή" και σκέφτομαι ότι δίκιο έχει ο άνθρωπος: είναι τόσες οι οικονομικές-γεωπολιτικές-γεωστρατηγικές παράμετροι που έχει να συνυπολογίσει το σύστημα και τέτοια η πρακτική ανυπαρξία "αντίπαλου δέους" ώστε ούτε μπορεί ούτε χρειάζεται το σύστημα να χαράξει κάποια κεντρική ιδεολογική-οικονομική πολιτική. "Κουρεύει" ρώσικες καταθέσεις στην Κύπρο και φαντάζει "σοσιαλιστικό": ε, και τι έγινε; Στην Ελλάδα "κουρεύει" μισθούς και φαντάζει "νεοφιλελεύθερο": ό,τι βολέψει. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, θα πω εγώ ο πονηρός, το ένα φέρνει το άλλο και το άλλο το ένα. Αν είναι τόσο ριζική η καπιταλιστική κρίση όσο μοιάζει, αν (για να το θέσω από μια ορισμένη μαρξιστική σκοπιά) διεξάγεται άλλη μία "πρωταρχική συσσώρευση" παγκοσμίως, αν βλέπουμε επίσης να εκτυλίσσεται μια κοσμοϊστορική καταστροφή εργασίας και κεφαλαίου ακόμα-ακόμα ώστε να επανεκκινήσει ουσιαστικά το σύστημα, έχει κανένα νόημα να αναζητούμε την ιδεολογική στράτευση/συνέπεια του... συσσωρευτή; 

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι το πρόβλημα φαίνεται (και είναι) μεγαλύτερο όταν αναζητούμε τέτοια πράγματα στη (φερώνυμη) αντιπολίτευση, κομματική ή άλλη. Εδώ και 20-25 χρόνια, παγκοσμίως μάλιστα, οι "απαντήσεις", κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενο, είναι τόσο σπασμωδικές και αντανακλαστικές όσο σπασμωδικά και διερευνητικά κινείται και το "σύστημα" (το βάζω σε εισαγωγικά γιατί εννοώ εδώ τις κυρίαρχες ελίτ, όχι τον σύγχρονο καπιταλισμό ως σύστημα), το οποίο όμως έχει βέβαια την πρωτοβουλία και όλα τα μέσα στη διάθεσή του, και γι' αυτό διόλου δεν ενοχλείται από αυτή του τη "σπασμωδικότητα". Τίποτα δεν ήρθε ποτέ να αντικαταστήσει τον "υπαρκτό" ως συνεκτική αντι-αφήγηση (και, από μια άποψη, είναι λίγο άδικο να απαιτούμε να το κάνει αυτό ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ). Το "φιλελευθερο-σοσιαλιστικό" συνονθύλευμα που αναδύεται τσάτρα-πάτρα ως αντιπρόταση είναι φανερό, για μένα, ότι αξίζει μόνο για να το κάνουμε δικανικό παίγνιο, σαν την Ελένη του Γοργία. Υπάρχει, βέβαια, στα καθ' ημάς και η αντιπρόταση του ΚΚΕ, χωρίς κοινωνικά ερείσματα, χωρίς κομμουνιστική επανάσταση στον ορίζοντα ή στα σκαριά, χωρίς τίποτε άλλο πλην του Κόμματος: ο "υπαρκτός" ως "ανύπαρκτος"...

Τέλος πάντων, αυτός είναι (με πολλά λόγια) ο προβληματισμός μου. Για να επανέλθω συνοψίζοντας στα δικά σου, θα κατάλαβες ότι δεν βλέπω να βγαίνει φως από άλλη μία ξαναζεσταμένη αντιπαράθεση φιλελευθερισμού-σοσιαλισμού. Παραδέχομαι πλήρως ότι μπορούμε να συζητάμε επ' άπειρον με αυτούς τους όρους, και να πηγαίνουμε από τον έναν πόλο στον άλλον: να ένα "σοσιαλιστικό" στιγμιότυπο του συστήματος, στο οποίο η αντιπολίτευση σντιδρά "φιλελεύθερα", και τανάπαλιν (σημειωτέον ότι αντιπολίτευση εδώ μπορεί να σημαίνει ακόμα και συμπολίτευση). Ε, και μετά; Δεν έχω απάντηση.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 31, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρουσα η ανάλυσή σου. Για να βγάλουμε από τη μέση τα εύκολα, ας πω πρώτα πρώτα ότι συμφωνώ πλήρως ότι ο "πόλεμος κατά της τρομοκρατίας", όπως και κάθε άλλος πόλεμος, σημαίνει καταστολή των ατομικών ελευθεριών. Είναι προφανές βέβαια, αλλά ας το επισημάνω για να μην παρεξηγηθώ. Να πω επίσης ότι θεωρώ μπούρδες τα περί "τέλους της ιστορίας", "There Is No Alternative" κ.ο.κ. Εναλλακτικές πάντοτε υπάρχουν. [Αρκεί βέβαια να διατυπώνονται με σαφήνεια ώστε να ξέρουμε ποιες είναι. Αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος που ενοχλούμαι τόσο πολύ από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ: ότι δεν ξέρω -επειδή ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν ξέρουν- τι ακριβώς θέλει. Με το ΚΚΕ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα. Οι θέσεις του είναι σαφείς, όσο κι αν με βρίσκουν αντίθετο]. Ούτε βέβαια οι ανθρώπινες υποθέσεις μένουν ποτέ στάσιμες, για να δικαιούται κανείς να μιλάει για το τέλος της ιστορίας.

Τώρα, πού διαφωνώ:
Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει, με τον τρόπο που αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το θέτεις, αυτό το ενιαίο, απρόσωπο "σύστημα" που χαράσσει πολιτική και παίρνει αποφάσεις. Ούτε πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν κυβερνώσες ελίτ, υπό την έννοια μιας κυβερνώσας τάξης με σταθερή σύνθεση και ενιαία βούληση. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι ως μεμονωμένες οντότητες και λαοί ως συλλογικές οντότητες, οι οποίοι εκλέγουν κυβερνήσεις που τους εκπροσωπούν. Οι κυβερνώντες συχνά αποτυγχάνουν στο έργο τους, άλλοτε επειδή είναι διεφθαρμένοι, άλλοτε επειδή είναι ανίκανοι, άλλοτε επειδή έχουν καλές προθέσεις αλλά εφαρμόζουν αναποτελεσματικές πολιτικές. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος γενικός (και αρκετά χαλαρός) συνεκτικός ιστός μεταξύ των λαών της Δύσης, και άρα μεταξύ των κυβερνώντων τους, αυτός είναι ότι σε μεγάλο βαθμό αποδέχονται τις γενικές αρχές του φιλελευθερισμού, τις οποίες ταυτόχρονα διανθίζουν, σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό, με σοσιαλιστικές ιδέες και πρακτικές. Το όλο μείγμα είναι πολύ ρευστό, όπως βέβαια ρευστή είναι και η εκάστοτε σύνθεση των εκάστοτε κυβερνήσεων. Έτσι δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου περίεργο ότι άλλοτε προτείνονται λύσεις καθαρά φιλελεύθερες, όπως οι αποκρατικοποιήσεις, και άλλοτε καθαρά σοσιαλιστικές, όπως το κούρεμα των καταθέσεων των μεγαλοκαταθετών. Πες με αφελή, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι οι προτάσεις αυτές εκπορεύονται από κάποιο γενικό, συνεκτικό σχέδιο που εκπονείται από τις κυρίαρχες ελίτ.

Δεν ξέρω αν χρειαζόμαστε καινούργια εργαλεία για να περιγράψουμε τη σύγχρονη πραγματικότητα, την οποία παρεμπιπτόντως δεν θεωρώ τόσο ζοφερή όσο την περιγράφεις (και μη νομίζεις, δεν ανήκω στις κυρίαρχες ελίτ). Ίσως σε κάποιο βαθμό να τα χρειαζόμαστε. Μέχρι να διατυπωθούν καθαρά, πάντως, πρέπει κι εμείς να μπορούμε μιλάμε και να συνενοούμαστε, όχι;


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2013)

Με καθυστέρηση διάβασα τα παραπάνω κείμενα και δεν χρειάζεται να σας πω πόσο καμαρώνει η Λεξιλογία όταν φιλοξενεί τέτοια. Επιτρέψτε μου να προσθέσω την απλοϊκή μου άποψη. Θα την κρατήσω σε απλοϊκό επίπεδο επειδή δεν έχω τα εργαλεία ή το εύρος των γνώσεων για να την κάνω πιο περίπλοκη. Ίσως όμως έτσι απλοϊκή, να είναι και πιο κατανοητή. Λέει λοιπόν η άποψή μου ότι η οικονομία είναι στο κέντρο της ζωής μας (αρκεί να σκεφτούμε το αγγλικό «When the wolf / poverty comes in at the door, love creeps out of the window»). Η οικονομία δεν θα έπρεπε να ξεχνάει ούτε μια στιγμή ότι είναι —πρωτίστως, απαραιτήτως και απαρεγκλίτως— μαθηματικά, απλή αριθμητική, 1+1 = 2 και ποτέ 3. Η οικονομία παραμορφώνεται κάθε φορά που μπαίνει στη μέση η πολιτική. Η πολιτική, άλλωστε, δεν είναι μόνο το δίπολο ελευθερία – ισότητα: η ελευθερία τείνει προς την ασυδοσία και η ισότητα τείνει προς την προκρούστεια παραμόρφωση και καταπίεση. Η Δύση περηφανευόταν για τη συνεχή βελτίωση του βιοτικού της επιπέδου και την ασφάλεια που ένιωθαν οι πολίτες της. Αυτή η ευημερία δεν μπορεί να υπηρετηθεί με τον ίδιο τρόπο όσο αλλάζουν τα μαθηματικά των παραγωγικών σχέσεων στο πλαίσιο της παγκοσμιοποίησης του ανταγωνισμού. Από την άλλη, εδώ και τρεις δεκαετίες τουλάχιστον δεν έχουμε απλώς συσσώρευση πλούτου, αλλά δημιουργία ανύπαρκτου πλούτου, κοπανιστού αέρα, πλήρη κατάργηση των μαθηματικών. Στην Κύπρο είδαμε, επειδή βόλευε κάποιους, τι μπορεί να είναι το implosion, το οποίο ονομάστηκε bail-in, ή κούρεμα καταθετών. Πόσο άτακτα θα σκάσουν οι επόμενες φούσκες; Πόσο ηχηρά θα είναι τα μπαμ; Τι επιπτώσεις θα έχουν οι μίνι κρίσεις όχι μόνο στις περιουσίες της φούσκας αλλά κυρίως στους ανθρώπους που ζουν μόνο από ένα μεροκάματο;

Τα νέα μοντέλα θα πρέπει να βρουν νέες ισορροπίες ανάμεσα αφενός στην ελευθερία που δεν θα είναι (τόση πια) ασυδοσία και αφετέρου στην ισότητα (που δεν θα είναι καταπίεση και παραμόρφωση) *χωρίς να ξεχνούν ούτε στιγμή τα μαθηματικά*. Τα ιδεολογήματα, ό,τι όνομα κι αν τους δώσεις, αν ξεχνούν τα μαθηματικά, είναι για τα σκουπίδια.


----------

